# owners.marriottvacationclub.com CURRENT IT ISSUES [MERGED]



## BigDawgTUG

Is it finally here???





*PARDON OUR DUST*
*Your Owner website will be offline starting 12:30 a.m. Eastern Time on August 1, 2022, for a scheduled system update. We expect the website to be unavailable for approximately 15 hours.*
There continues to be many behind-the-scene improvements as we bring together multiple vacation options for you to explore and enjoy. This important update will enhance your vacation planning and online experience.
Thank you for your patience during
this extended outage.
_For Weeks Owners, any inventory scheduled to be released on August 1st will be moved to 9:00 a.m. on August 2nd. later._


----------



## BigDawgTUG

Kudos for MVC for giving a heads up on the outage.  However, the pop-up is so large that on my smaller iPhone, the "X" that I need to close the pop-up is off the screen and I cannot maneuver to get it on the screen so that I can close it.  It is effectively preventing me from accessing anything on the site from my phone.  Ugh!!!


----------



## SueDonJ

BigDawgTUG said:


> Is it finally here???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PARDON OUR DUST*
> *Your Owner website will be offline starting 12:30 a.m. Eastern Time on August 1, 2022, for a scheduled system update. We expect the website to be unavailable for approximately 15 hours.*
> There continues to be many behind-the-scene improvements as we bring together multiple vacation options for you to explore and enjoy. This important update will enhance your vacation planning and online experience.
> Thank you for your patience during
> this extended outage.
> _For Weeks Owners, any inventory scheduled to be released on August 1st will be moved to 9:00 a.m. on August 2nd. later._



_*Moderator Note*: This certainly does appear to be THE NEXT BIG THING that we're all impatiently waiting for! I'm making this post a temporary sticky thread, will revisit after the Aug 1 changes happen. Thanks!!_

Speculation about what these changes might be continues here: Thread Dedicated to the Upcoming/Anticipated Integration


----------



## catharsis

BigDawgTUG said:


> Kudos for MVC for giving a heads up on the outage.  However, the pop-up is so large that on my smaller iPhone, the "X" that I need to close the pop-up is off the screen and I cannot maneuver to get it on the screen so that I can close it.  It is effectively preventing me from accessing anything on the site from my phone.  Ugh!!!


Same here on my relatively large Pixel Pro.  I'm guessing majority of mobile users blocked completely from  using the site by this 'helpful warning' - talk about the cure being worse than the disease


----------



## BigDawgTUG

Here is the only work-around that I have found.  Log on as usual and wait for the pop-up to appear.  Then, turn your phone 90 degrees - horizontal.  Scroll down until you see (at least the right hand portion) one of four or five white boxes that you can activate - either maintenance fees, portfolio, etc.  [EDIT:  For the quickest results, hit the enrollment tab, as that one resolves the quickest]  Click on one of those and after a minute or two, a new screen will pop up and you'll be able to click on the menu button and proceed as usual.  A very time consuming work-around, but it does work.


----------



## kozykritter

catharsis said:


> Same here on my relatively large Pixel Pro.  I'm guessing majority of mobile users blocked completely from  using the site by this 'helpful warning' - talk about the cure being worse than the disease


When I log on with my Pixel 4a mobile device, the pop-up appears and has a little x in the upper right corner so you can dismiss it. Are you unable to see that on your device? Sometimes you have to pinch and squeeze to zoom out to see it.


----------



## SueDonJ

A reminder, just in case you have something you want to take care of today.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Thanks for the reminder. I took screenshots of MF payments-to date and upcoming reservations as CYA.


----------



## pedro47

CalGalTraveler said:


> Thanks for the reminder. I took screenshots of MF payments-to date and upcoming reservations as CYA.



That was a excellent idea. I just took screenshots of all my reservations for this year.


----------



## BigDawgTUG

Its underway as scheduled.  Fingers crossed it will only be 15 hours!!

*Our Apologies*
BE BACK SOON Your Owner website and reservation systems will be offline starting 12:30 a.m. Eastern Time on August 1, 2022, for a scheduled system update. We expect the website to be unavailable for approximately 15 hours. There continues to be many behind-the-scene improvements as we bring together multiple vacation options for you to explore and enjoy. This important update will enhance your vacation planning and online experience. Thank you for your patience during this extended outage. For Weeks Owners, any inventory scheduled to be released on August 1 will be moved to 9:00 a.m. Eastern Time on August 2.
Close


----------



## TUGBrian

anxiously awaiting the results for sure!

im so excited, i recorded a video for you all to enjoy while we wait!


----------



## dioxide45

I am on pins and needles in anticipation!!!


----------



## pedro47

The countdown has started.


----------



## dougp26364

And so it begins. 15 hours would be 3:30 pm today.

I’m not really expecting much in the way of “enhancements”. It will be interesting to see what they’ve done later today and how well, or how poorly, the site works when they’re done. It would be nice to see all the inventory across companies loaded into the system, but 8 haven’t seen them officially say that will happen.


----------



## l0410z

I guess over time, MVCI did a good job in training me on expectations.  I will be satisfied  if it really comes up within 15 hours, I can still see my ownership in my account and we don't lose functions we already had.  Anything above this is a major win.


----------



## pedro47

It will be August 2,2022 @ 12:01 AM EST


----------



## rickandcindy23

pedro47 said:


> It will be August 2,2020 @ 12:01 AM EST


We are time travelers as well as timeshare travelers?


----------



## cubigbird

TUGBrian said:


> anxiously awaiting the results for sure!
> 
> im so excited, i recorded a video for you all to enjoy while we wait!


Annnnnnnnd where is this video?!?!  @TUGBrian Is this a video of you dancing for us?!?!


----------



## pedro47

rickandcindy23 said:


> We are time travelers as well as timeshare travelers?


Sorry about that. The correct year is 2022.


----------



## TUGBrian

cubigbird said:


> Annnnnnnnd where is this video?!?!  @TUGBrian Is this a video of you dancing for us?!?!


ha sorry, i posted it in the about TUG section!  was really just testing out new background/lighting and cam settings!


----------



## pedro47

That was a very informative video. Only time will tell .


----------



## pedro47

TUGBrian said:


> ha sorry, i posted it in the about TUG section!  was really just testing out new background/lighting and cam settings!


TUGBrian, Marriott, Hilton are making changes in August 2022.
I am now looking for Wyndham or RCI to introduce their changes for 2023.LOL


----------



## jabberwocky

Are we back?  I can make a reservation with the Vistana Villafinder. Don’t seem much of a change so far.


----------



## jabberwocky

jabberwocky said:


> Are we back?  I can make a reservation with the Vistana Villafinder. Don’t seem much of a change so far.


And it’s gone again!


----------



## kozykritter

jabberwocky said:


> And it’s gone again!


Reservation mirage. I've heard of those.


----------



## l0410z

I was going to post pick the time MVCI will come up but in rethinking this, how about pick the date that it comes up and stays up.  Key is stays up.  8/3


----------



## BigDawgTUG

Come on guys, that just way too high of a bar to be satisfied!  For weeks, I've been getting "Fatal Error" or "Outside Booking Window" messages in response to most of my searches.  Maybe if things work 10 to 20% of the time???


----------



## Marathoner

It is now 18 hours and counting. I had zero expectation that 15 hours would be met. All it indicates is that it is complex. I also think that this is done on Monday morning and day is telling. At my company, IT does releases on the weekends so that customers and clients are not affected. Clearly working on the weekends and paying overtime is not something that MVC cares to do when it's only owners that are affected


----------



## kozykritter

Marathoner said:


> It is now 18 hours and counting. I had zero expectation that 15 hours would be met. All it indicates is that it is complex. I also think that this is done on Monday morning and day is telling. At my company, IT does releases on the weekends so that customers and clients are not affected. Clearly working on the weekends and paying overtime is not something that MVC cares to do when it's only owners that are affected


I would imagine that a large number of bookings are done on the weekends because this is a timeshare website. It's likely they picked the time frame that had the average lowest amount of traffic over time.


----------



## Bodie

Is there a betting pool going on?  I say August 5…..2023.


----------



## rstolker

l0410z said:


> I was going to post pick the time MVCI will come up but in rethinking this, how about pick the date that it comes up and stays up.  Key is stays up.  8/3



As usual, nothing that MVCI says is believable.  It's been almost 24 hours (not 15) since the website went down and they are still offline.  The dial-up number is also closed for the day.  They must think we are really stupid to stand for this.


----------



## Bodie

Well, they did say “approximately” 15 hours.  The standard CYA excuse.


----------



## Marathoner

kozykritter said:


> I would imagine that a large number of bookings are done on the weekends because this is a timeshare website. It's likely they picked the time frame that had the average lowest amount of traffic over time.



I can respect that perspective and if that is the motivating factor, then I love it.  How many reservations do you make on Sat night to Sunday evening vs any other 24 hr period?  Given DC points reservations start on midnight the following night - Tuesday at midnight, do you think owners were paramount in their consideration?  I may be wrong so would like to hear other perspectives


----------



## TUGBrian

feel abounded yet?


----------



## VacationForever

TUGBrian said:


> feel abounded yet?


No.  I am now thinking that system will be down until August 8, since it is the date of the consolidated/merged system that sales persons had told several TUGgers who went to their owners update recently.


----------



## billymach4

TUGBrian said:


> feel abounded yet?


Sorry you have a typo. "Abandoned"


----------



## kozykritter

The updated message on the website says it's taking longer than they planned so they're inviting people to come back to the website tomorrow instead. They still plan to release today's inventory at 9:00 a.m. tomorrow.


----------



## gln60

I mean really folks…..is ANYONE SURPRISED??


----------



## billymach4

Personally I am a very outspoken critic of this website and affiliated processing. Whatever they are doing is a Massive Project. Been on the backend of many such projects myself. 

Let's cut them some slack and let them get it right.


----------



## dougp26364

billymach4 said:


> Personally I am a very outspoken critic of this website and affiliated processing. Whatever they are doing is a Massive Project. Been on the backend of many such projects myself.
> 
> Let's cut them some slack and let them get it right.



Generally speaking, when facing such a huge undertaking such as they are, it would have been wiser to state a longer period for the site to be down bs shorter. If it came up sooner, we’d all be saying, “Look at that! They did it quicker than they told us.” Instead they went with an ambitious timeline and the narrative comes out negative.

Most of us on TUG understood it would take longer. I wonder why they didn’t see it?


----------



## dioxide45

billymach4 said:


> Personally I am a very outspoken critic of this website and affiliated processing. Whatever they are doing is a Massive Project. Been on the backend of many such projects myself.
> 
> Let's cut them some slack and let them get it right.


Massive Project? They are just adding "Abound by" before Marriott on all the branding. Nothing else. Pretty simple change really that is taking them well over 20 hours...


----------



## billymach4

dougp26364 said:


> Generally speaking, when facing such a huge undertaking such as they are, it would have been wiser to state a longer period for the site to be down bs shorter. If it came up sooner, we’d all be saying, “Look at that! They did it quicker than they told us.” Instead they went with an ambitious timeline and the narrative comes out negative.
> 
> Most of us on TUG understood it would take longer. I wonder why they didn’t see it?


Internal Politics for sure! The Project Manager surely wanted to make Senior Management Happy with some optimistic optics.


----------



## billymach4

billymach4 said:


> Internal Politics for sure! The Project Manager surely wanted to make Senior Management Happy with some optimistic optics.


Or it was someone in the sales office that sold management on the 15 hour timeline


----------



## TUGBrian

wonder if they used the same folks who handled the vystar mobile banking upgrade?


----------



## ndang3

Site is back up, but no change. All of our information is accurate - bookings, ownership, etc.


----------



## BigDawgTUG

Back up and, for me, just as buggy as before.  I continue to periodically get "Outside Booking Window" for searches in August 2022.


----------



## kyaustin

Back up for me.  Looks the same so far.


----------



## vol_90

On a positive note I made a reservation on July 30th, 2022 for August 2023 and our 555 2022 Holding Points were used as part of the points  reservation.  Wonder if Marriott will catch this


----------



## l0410z

l0410z said:


> I guess over time, MVCI did a good job in training me on expectations.  I will be satisfied  if it really comes up within 15 hours, I can still see my ownership in my account and we don't lose functions we already had.  Anything above this is a major win.



If it looks like a duck and sounds like a duck…..My guess is they backed off the changes and kept the old systems in place because of system issues with the changes.

the acquisition of ILG is a few weeks short of 4 years.  It doesn’t matter how long it takes and how often they mess up the transition, where else are we going?  I am happy with my ownership before the acquisition, during the long integration phase and have little doubt it will continue when they figure out how to merge.


----------



## dougp26364

Much ado about nothing


----------



## rickxylon

Up for me. Looks exactly the same as before but WAY SLOWER!!!!!


----------



## wballoni

I'm not seeing any difference in performance, but I'm also not seeing ABound or Vistana... nowhere, nothing. Did they have problems and restore the system to its previous state, as someone previously suggested, or are the changes there but not visible, i.e., database mods to accommodate a future integration and a new, future user interface? I kind of suspect the former as I find it odd MVC would raise expectations so high and deliver... well, this.


----------



## Superchief

TUGBrian said:


> feel abounded yet?


I still haven't recovered from being Bonvoyed


----------



## dioxide45

wballoni said:


> I'm not seeing any difference in performance, but I'm also not seeing ABound or Vistana... nowhere, nothing. Did they have problems and restore the system to its previous state, as someone previously suggested, or are the changes there but not visible, i.e., database mods to accommodate a future integration and a new, future user interface? I kind of suspect the former as I find it odd MVC would raise expectations so high and deliver... well, this.


We have no idea what the updates entailed. So this might be what they were expecting to deliver. It was us who may have built this up to be more than it was meant to be.


----------



## wballoni

dioxide45 said:


> We have no idea what the updates entailed. So this might be what they were expecting to deliver. It was us who may have built this up to be more than it was meant to be.


If this IS what they were planning to deliver, then I think this is only the first step and more work, and likely down time, will follow. So near, yet so far....


----------



## jwalk03

I can't get the site to load at all.  I just get a white screen over and over again


----------



## dioxide45

wballoni said:


> If this IS what they were planning to deliver, then I think this is only the first step and more work, and likely down time, will follow. So near, yet so far....


If they plan to roll something out on the 7th like the sales offices have recently been saying, I would say there is more downtime in the immediate future. In fact, they should already have the notice up on the website.


----------



## vol_90

System is SLOW!  Had to call in to book a labor day weekend 2023 reservation and the system was slow for the Marriott Rep as well


----------



## gln60

Promises made……Promises unkept….its downright embarrassing…but honestly…..I’m not surprised…..pathetically inept


----------



## dioxide45

gln60 said:


> Promises made……Promises unkept….its downright embarrassing…but honestly…..I’m not surprised…..pathetically inept


I am not sure what promise was made?


----------



## BigDawgTUG

From the initial outage alert:  "This important update will enhance your vacation planning and online experience."


----------



## Bodie

Correct me if I’m wrong but isn’t the new CEO an IT guru?  I mean, that’s what his bio says and all.


----------



## dioxide45

Bodie said:


> Correct me if I’m wrong but isn’t the new CEO an IT guru?  I mean, that’s what his bio says and all.


I beleive he is a finance guy, the IT group reports up through finance.


----------



## BigDawgTUG

My recollection is that during one of the investor calls, they mentioned that they had outsourced the IT integration of the merged system to SalesForce.com.


----------



## dioxide45

BigDawgTUG said:


> My recollection is that during one of the investor calls, they mentioned that they had outsourced the IT integration of the merged system to SalesForce.com.


They did mention they were using SalesForce, but I don't know if that is also for their technology vendor for the customer facing website. I do beleive that their IT is being outsourced.


----------



## kyaustin

The MVC site is back down for me, there's a message about them working on intermittent issues from yesterdays updates but when I click on Owner Log in I get the blank generic internet page about the site not working....


----------



## Seaport104

kyaustin said:


> The MVC site is back down for me, there's a message about them working on intermittent issues from yesterdays updates but when I click on Owner Log in I get the blank generic internet page about the site not working....



same for me


----------



## wballoni

kyaustin said:


> The MVC site is back down for me, there's a message about them working on intermittent issues from yesterdays updates but when I click on Owner Log in I get the blank generic internet page about the site not working....


Interesting that the new message mentions "Owner website and reservation system updates." I'm sure many interesting reservation system updates can be essentially invisible (more flexible database schema, etc.). But I saw no evidence of website updates. I suppose there could be improvements to the website that are not visually apparent (page load time improvements, etc.), but I see no evidence of that either.


----------



## pedro47

Down a few hours ago


----------



## larryallen

Seems to be down still.


----------



## gln60

dioxide45 said:


> I am not sure what promise was made?


Ok..ok..I guess that was an over statement……..just extremely frustrated by the total ineptness of the MVC website..I beg your forgiveness.


----------



## Bodie

I do believe the new CEOs resume includes his expertise in IT.


----------



## 2boysmom

Literally just tried to log in and the site is down again. Flashing the 'sorry we're jammed up..........and thanks for your patience


----------



## dougp26364

Bodie said:


> I do believe the new CEOs resume includes his expertise in IT.



Now that’s funny.

They should put him on the sales floor


----------



## dioxide45

This is what their Press Release had to say about John Gellar;
_The forthcoming appointment to Chief Executive Officer in 2023 is the next natural step for John, who has served as the company's President since 2021 with oversight over the Vacation Ownership, Finance & Accounting, Human Resources, and IT functions. He previously served as the company's Chief Financial Officer. Prior to that, he worked for Marriott International in various senior roles supporting North America Lodging Operations and Internal Audit._





						Marriott Vacations Worldwide Announces Chief Executive Officer Retirement and Succession Plan | Marriott Vacations Worldwide
					

The Investor Relations website contains information about Marriott Vacations Worldwide's business for stockholders, potential investors, and financial analysts.




					ir.marriottvacationsworldwide.com


----------



## NJMOM2

I am impatiently waiting for the update to be complete.  I tried using my developer skills to get passed the modal message with no luck - just got an error message!


----------



## rickxylon

Just got this update thru the chat function. Reps name deleted


What is the latest estimate as to when the website will be working

4:16:25 PM
Hello, sorry we still do not have the exact date but it should not take long since the issue comes from one of our systems and we need that system for a lot of our tasks so I hope that it will not take too long. In the meantime, if you need to book something using points or anything related to points we can do it for you.

4:18:44 PM
Me
Thanks. When it’s working again, will the response time be faster? It has been horribly slow for a long time.

4:20:25 PM
I know and I apologize for that as well, yes it must work way better, and well all of this is because of the product transformation which is getting closer but of course it will be working fine soon.


----------



## Marathoner

dioxide45 said:


> This is what their Press Release had to say about John Gellar;
> _The forthcoming appointment to Chief Executive Officer in 2023 is the next natural step for John, who has served as the company's President since 2021 with oversight over the Vacation Ownership, Finance & Accounting, Human Resources, and IT functions. He previously served as the company's Chief Financial Officer. Prior to that, he worked for Marriott International in various senior roles supporting North America Lodging Operations and Internal Audit._



Translation: this guy has no technology experience but had the head of Technology report into him. Nowadays, technology is so pervasive that it's not too difficult to say you have technology management experience without any real technical experience or skills. I see this frequently by people looking to polish their resume.


----------



## billymach4

Going to rant here. I don't have to make any reservations or booking at this moment. However with that said and as I have stated in the past. No need to justify that some people have plunked down thousands and continue to pay to maintain in the thousands. If this were a financial institution the Gov't would have taken over or forced a takeover. But alas Marriott is not a bank. So they get away with this poor performance. 

Therefore the face value of your timeshares are now on par with a dollar bill.


----------



## BJRSanDiego

My first attempt:


----------



## gln60

I get a “FATAL ERROR” message


----------



## rickandcindy23

Wow. Still getting a message of apology when I go to the website.


----------



## jwalk03

Still not working for me....  what a freaking joke.


----------



## Fasttr

They should have been honest and just said up to 15 DAYS.


----------



## michael49

I can't believe that the website is still down. Perhaps they meant 15 years instead of 15 hours?


----------



## VacationForever

It is beginning to look like when it will be down until August 8, when the system is supposed to be merged.


----------



## dioxide45

VacationForever said:


> It is beginning to look like when it will be down until August 8, when the system is supposed to be merged.


I bet that date has already changed...


----------



## billymach4

OK my personal grace period and sympathy for MVC and their upgrade is officially over. (Not that I have any authority to influence anyone's opinion except my own!) 

Calling this a Corporate Blunder!


----------



## ljmiii

Slow and buggy...but it is finally up (for me...YMMV). Took four tries to see my point balance and twice to see my reservations but booking seems to be working.


----------



## Bodie

Just logged in in LA.  Doesn’t look any different. Anyone tell the new CEO who claimed IT expertise?


----------



## scootr5

rickandcindy23 said:


> Wow. Still getting a message of apology when I go to the website.


Same here, but I was able to log in to the app (although not see ownership details or anything else, but chat there worked).


----------



## dan_hoog

I was able to log in, reminiscing the speeds of a media-heavy page over dial-up (for those who remember...).  Then I got a fatal error trying to search.  It took minutes to get to the error page.

I've spent more than I will admit to gain the privilege of using this crappy and now non-functioning site.  I have points that will expire and am getting increasingly irritated.

I was suspicious of a 15-hour maintenance window, as serious firms keep such windows to 2-4 hours, NEVER planning for 15 hours of downtime.  They didn't even properly intercept traffic and tell you the site was down.  Saying it was 'intermittent' is ridiculous.  An interactive website that serves a small percentage of page requests is not intermittent. It is down.

This should never have gotten this bad in the first place.  The site keeps getting slower and slower through the years.  I'm sure they have 100-page presentations explaining the history, which vendor or former staff's fault it was, long-range plans, and so on.  The bottom line, a team has created and evolved a very weak tech stack and deployment configuration.  This isn't even a high-volume website by any modern standard.  

A consumer-facing issue lasting multiple days is a reason to replace a technology team and its leadership as soon as possible.


----------



## ndang3

dan_hoog said:


> I was able to log in, reminiscing the speeds of a media-heavy page over dial-up (for those who remember...).  Then I got a fatal error trying to search.  It took minutes to get to the error page.
> 
> I've spent more than I will admit to gain the privilege of using this crappy and now non-functioning site.  I have points that will expire and am getting increasingly irritated.
> 
> I was suspicious of a 15-hour maintenance window, as serious firms keep such windows to 2-4 hours, NEVER planning for 15 hours of downtime.  They didn't even properly intercept traffic and tell you the site was down.  Saying it was 'intermittent' is ridiculous.  An interactive website that serves a small percentage of page requests is not intermittent. It is down.
> 
> This should never have gotten this bad in the first place.  The site keeps getting slower and slower through the years.  I'm sure they have 100-page presentations explaining the history, which vendor or former staff's fault it was, long-range plans, and so on.  The bottom line, a team has created and evolved a very weak tech stack and deployment configuration.  This isn't even a high-volume website by any modern standard.
> 
> A consumer-facing issue lasting multiple days is a reason to replace a technology team and its leadership as soon as possible.


Vistana site working just fine and has been since around 12 am august 2.


----------



## dioxide45

dan_hoog said:


> I was able to log in, reminiscing the speeds of a media-heavy page over dial-up (for those who remember...).  Then I got a fatal error trying to search.  It took minutes to get to the error page.
> 
> I've spent more than I will admit to gain the privilege of using this crappy and now non-functioning site.  I have points that will expire and am getting increasingly irritated.
> 
> I was suspicious of a 15-hour maintenance window, as serious firms keep such windows to 2-4 hours, NEVER planning for 15 hours of downtime.  They didn't even properly intercept traffic and tell you the site was down.  Saying it was 'intermittent' is ridiculous.  An interactive website that serves a small percentage of page requests is not intermittent. It is down.
> 
> This should never have gotten this bad in the first place.  The site keeps getting slower and slower through the years.  I'm sure they have 100-page presentations explaining the history, which vendor or former staff's fault it was, long-range plans, and so on.  The bottom line, a team has created and evolved a very weak tech stack and deployment configuration.  This isn't even a high-volume website by any modern standard.
> 
> A consumer-facing issue lasting multiple days is a reason to replace a technology team and its leadership as soon as possible.


If their website made them money, it would be a different story. Truth is, the website is a cost center to them. Sales makes the money and sales doesn't need the website. The prospective buyer doesn't even have access to the website to try it out. So it is not a problem selling them the dream because they don't know about the nightmare.


----------



## Bodie

dioxide45 said:


> If their website made them money, it would be a different story. Truth is, the website is a cost center to them. Sales makes the money and sales doesn't need the website. The prospective buyer doesn't even have access to the website to try it out. So it is not a problem selling them the dream because they don't know about the nightmare.


For simple transactions the website eliminates the need for paid staff  to deal with us pesky owners. That’s a cost savings.


----------



## dioxide45

Bodie said:


> For simple transactions the website eliminates the need for paid staff  to deal with us pesky owners. That’s a cost savings.


True, but the owners pay all of the Owner Services costs through our maintenance fees.


----------



## pedro47

Looks the same. I'm looking for changes after the first year. When all the major holidays are over.


----------



## m61376

I know they were doing updates in the 1st, but given that these are reservation days I assumed it would be back up? Am I 5he only one unable to access and getting an error message?


----------



## PsuFrh

Here's what I just got when going to the MVC site: THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATIENCE Our team is working diligently to resolve intermittent performance issues. To make a reservation, please use the chat feature on this page if available, or contact Owner Services We apologize for any inconvenience.


----------



## m61376

Thanks. Me too. And I’m shocked it’s been this way for days. Didn’t know if I needed to delete cache or something or if it was ubiquitous. Today was a reservation day for the resorts that have Thursday arrivals; what a mess!


----------



## BigDawgTUG

Site is working mostly well for me using Chrome browser, but now blocking log in using Edge browser.  Strange.


----------



## kyaustin

It's not working for me, using Safari.

Not working on Chrome for me either, just get the internet error page I've been seeing for the last several days.


----------



## dioxide45

Lots of discussion happening here;








						owners.marriottvacationclub.com CURRENT IT ISSUES [MERGED]
					

I am impatiently waiting for the update to be complete.  I tried using my developer skills to get passed the modal message with no luck - just got an error message! :crash::unsure:




					tugbbs.com


----------



## BigDawgTUG

Spoke too soon!  Now blocked using Chrome as well.  Back to the waiting game!


----------



## alchook

Yes, the website is still down.

Apparently, one of Marriott's floppy drives is having issues, and with the current labor shortages they are having trouble recruiting engineers experienced in MS-DOS.


----------



## m61376

oops- sorry- I looked through the recent posts but never thought to look up at the stickies. Didn't mean to create a duplicate thread.New computer and had been wondering why the loading was so slow over the past week and then it wasn't working at all so wanted to make sure it wasn't on my end.


----------



## emeryjre

billymach4 said:


> OK my personal grace period and sympathy for MVC and their upgrade is officially over. (Not that I have any authority to influence anyone's opinion except my own!)
> 
> Calling this a Corporate Blunder!


Another convert to the difficulty of living up to the statement in the original merger press release.  "We expect to achieve cost saving and efficiency improvements by combining the IT functions and integrating software needs".  Every merger in the last 20 years has this statement.  Some have worked, most have been a slow moving train wreck.


----------



## kyaustin

It's OK, I see that Marriott has all of our reservations backed up...


----------



## td2022

Worked for me briefly about an hour ago to check past reservations, points balance and availability for a few upcoming stays but now it's back to the same repeated error popup when attempting to login.  Using chrome and clearing my cookies before each attempt but still back to the state it was in the past two days.  Sigh...


----------



## jwalk03

td2022 said:


> Worked for me briefly about an hour ago to check past reservations, points balance and availability for a few upcoming stays but now it's back to the same repeated error popup when attempting to login.  Using chrome and clearing my cookies before each attempt but still back to the state it was in the past two days.  Sigh...



I had the same experience I finally got in for like 5 minutes and then it kicked me out and back to the error messages again.  This is ridiculous.  I tweeted at their official Twitter handle complaining and got a response back apologizing and to contact Owner Services to assist with account needs; but no answer about when we might see a resolution to this train wreck!!


----------



## sox21

I think the outage estimate was a misprint. 15 hour outage should have read 15 days. Who are they kidding with their estimates? We've all seen how horrible the MVC IT staff is.


----------



## emeryjre

They needed to spend money on upgrading to a new modern database the day the merger closed.  

Instead, they tried to modify a 65 chevy to function like a 2023 GMC Yukon Denali.  

This business decision shows how little top level executive care or understand about key elements of their companies.


----------



## daviator

alchook said:


> Yes, the website is still down.
> 
> Apparently, one of Marriott's floppy drives is having issues, and with the current labor shortages they are having trouble recruiting engineers experienced in MS-DOS.


You think they’re that modern?  I assumed they were using CP/M.  (99% of you wont know what I’m talking about.)


----------



## emeryjre

daviator said:


> You think they’re that modern?  I assumed they were using CP/M.  (99% of you wont know what I’m talking about.)


Anything to do with Radio Shack??


----------



## l0410z

I am wondering when the error message on the homepage  is going to change to "we will be up shortly but to be safe, here is the address to send your manintance fees to.   We can't tell you  what the MF is until we restore your ownership into you accounts.   The deviation between our 15 hour estimated outage window  and what will become the real outage window  is taken seriously at MVCI, moving forward we will no longer allow direct headcount transfers from our sales department to our IT department"


----------



## GaryDouglas

You can start up the Jeopardy jingle and put it on an infinite loop...


----------



## gln60

One thing MVC knows for sure..we owners will come back whether this disaster lasts another day…or 3…or another week or weeks


----------



## igopogo

emeryjre said:


> Anything to do with Radio Shack??


LOL TRSDOS


----------



## BigDawgTUG

Just logged in - going to take it for a spin.

Update:  First three searches for availability using points led to: 
*Fatal Error Searching Availability. Please check the logs*


----------



## kyaustin

Me too!!  (fingers crossed)


----------



## dioxide45

Don't all jump back in at once and bring the system to its knees again...


----------



## rickandcindy23

I can now log in, but I cannot navigate.  

Vistana's site seems to work.


----------



## NJMOM2

I'm still getting the Apology message!!


----------



## kyaustin

We broke it again...


----------



## td2022

BigDawgTUG said:


> Just logged in - going to take it for a spin.
> 
> Update:  First three searches for availability using points led to:
> *Fatal Error Searching Availability. Please check the logs*



Saw that once earlier today as well.  I was tempted to call and ask for the logs but I was afraid what I would see.


----------



## emeryjre

OK, only 5 at a time.  6th person breaks it.  Not bad for an intel 286, dual floppy machine with MS Dos running Lotus 123 and Wordstar.  

Is there any chance that they threw a rod and are going to have to rebuild from scratch?


----------



## BigDawgTUG

emeryjre said:


> OK, only 5 at a time.  6th person breaks it.  Not bad for an intel 286, dual floppy machine with MS Dos running Lotus 123 and Wordstar.
> 
> Is there any chance that they threw a rod and are going to have to rebuild from scratch?


Reminds me of one of Mr. Wonderful's more colorful critiques.  I think it's time they just take this website behind the barn and shoot it.


----------



## vol_90

emeryjre said:


> OK, only 5 at a time.  6th person breaks it.  Not bad for an intel 286, dual floppy machine with MS Dos running Lotus 123 and Wordstar.
> 
> Is there any chance that they threw a rod and are going to have to rebuild from scratch?


Is that the fancy Lotus 123 with Always?


----------



## BJRSanDiego

When I was working with mission-critical (7/24/365) high volume transaction systems and we needed to do a software upgrade, we thoroughly tested it before the cutover.  We would do things like set up a separate dedicated server or servers for the new software, would do "load testing", ran old data through it offline and if appropriate run the test system in parallel with the old system.  We always did a backup before cutover so if there was a "glitch" in the upgrade, we could revert to the previous version and lick our wounds and figure out why it didn't work.  Being self-critical of my software group, I would probably give only get a B- grade in terms of software expertise but we never lost customer data, lost a single transaction or had a system inoperative for as long as the Marriott system has been.  In the 15 years since I retired, I'm sure that the state of the art in software testing has progressed ...  except perhaps with the Marriott technical folks.


----------



## wballoni

BJRSanDiego said:


> In the 15 years since I retired, I'm sure that the state of the art in software testing has progressed ...  except perhaps with the Marriott technical folks.


Very true statement about state-of-the-art. But even doing this the "old" way should not have resulted in such significant, and apparently unanticipated, downtime of an Internet-facing application. Sure, the effort might be very high given how the complexity of such applications has grown over the years, but that's the price of making a controlled upgrade. It appears that MVC simply didn't do the kind of preparation you mentioned, with the result being the significant downtime we are seeing.


----------



## Marathoner

I did not expect the owner website to be down still - 4 days later. I wonder when we'll be able to make reservations again on-line


----------



## BigDawgTUG

Marathoner said:


> I did not expect the owner website to be down still - 4 days later. I wonder when we'll be able to make reservations again on-line


Next cold day in hell, when pigs fly, or when that snowball finally makes it in hell??


----------



## dan_hoog

BJRSanDiego said:


> When I was working with mission-critical (7/24/365) high volume transaction systems and we needed to do a software upgrade, we thoroughly tested it before the cutover.  We would do things like set up a separate dedicated server or servers for the new software, would do "load testing", ran old data through it offline and if appropriate run the test system in parallel with the old system.  We always did a backup before cutover so if there was a "glitch" in the upgrade, we could revert to the previous version and lick our wounds and figure out why it didn't work.  Being self-critical of my software group, I would probably give only get a B- grade in terms of software expertise but we never lost customer data, lost a single transaction or had a system inoperative for as long as the Marriott system has been.  In the 15 years since I retired, I'm sure that the state of the art in software testing has progressed ...  except perhaps with the Marriott technical folks.


Very well said.  I have a similar experience.  

Even an average team with average deployment approaches won't suffer multi-day outages in an upgrade.  I've never seen a planned outage for 15 hours.  Upgrades may take that long, but the planned outage should be a window at the end.  

Most groups would have reverted to the prior setup within hours.  Maybe they did a destructive in-place upgrade.  Maybe they were hacked during the upgrade.

Really disappointing.


----------



## jabberwocky

BJRSanDiego said:


> When I was working with mission-critical (7/24/365) high volume transaction systems and we needed to do a software upgrade, we thoroughly tested it before the cutover.  We would do things like set up a separate dedicated server or servers for the new software, would do "load testing", ran old data through it offline and if appropriate run the test system in parallel with the old system.  We always did a backup before cutover so if there was a "glitch" in the upgrade, we could revert to the previous version and lick our wounds and figure out why it didn't work.  Being self-critical of my software group, I would probably give only get a B- grade in terms of software expertise but we never lost customer data, lost a single transaction or had a system inoperative for as long as the Marriott system has been.  In the 15 years since I retired, I'm sure that the state of the art in software testing has progressed ...  except perhaps with the Marriott technical folks.


I think the attitude towards software development has significantly changed.  Even major companies have adopted more of an "app" approach where you make incremental changes and then have your users act as the testers and identify bugs in the system. Updates can easily be pushed out to users remotely.  Long gone are the days when we made sure it worked - the first time.


----------



## VickBill

BigDawgTUG said:


> Come on guys, that just way too high of a bar to be satisfied!  For weeks, I've been getting "Fatal Error" or "Outside Booking Window" messages in response to most of my searches.  Maybe if things work 10 to 20% of the time???


It’s been all year for me.  As chairman’s club I was disable for months bc of the volume of my points. As were hundred of other owners.  Really bad business.  This website is horrible and after many tries to update it they keep failing.  Meanwhile they have our money


----------



## VickBill

dioxide45 said:


> I am not sure what promise was made?


A website that works.   It’s absolutely pathetic.   They need an entire new IT department.  No company is this horrible with a website.


----------



## klpca

jabberwocky said:


> I think the attitude towards software development has significantly changed.  Even major companies have adopted more of an "app" approach where you make incremental changes and then have your users act as the testers and identify bugs in the system. Updates can easily be pushed out to users remotely.  Long gone are the days when we made sure it worked - the first time.


I feel this. I use a specialized software and over the past 5 or so years I have sadly realized that the users *are* the beta testers. Definitely frosts my wheaties as we pay tens of thousands for this software. And when I find a bug it takes me at least two hours on the phone to get through to support only to have the "no one else has reported that" discussion until we reach the "thanks for letting us know. We will pass this along to the analysts and it will up updated in a future release". It is honestly part of the reason that I am retiring. I don't have the patience to deal with this any more.

My condolences to all of the Marriott owners. Even though I have a Vistana unit it is strictly a trader so I am only on the website once a year when I pay maintenance fees. There is nothing more frustrating than a non-functioning website.


----------



## joe0125

Being an IT professional for 35+ years, this is unacceptable.  Should of had a rollback strategy, etc.  It is 2022, plenty of ways to test changes prior to go live.  Anyone know the vendor they used to do this work????  When I lived in CT, the DMV did a systems upgrade.  They planned a week to be offline, were down for three weeks due to all the issues!!!!


----------



## alexadeparis

klpca said:


> I feel this. I use a specialized software and over the past 5 or so years I have sadly realized that the users *are* the beta testers. Definitely frosts my wheaties as we pay tens of thousands for this software. And when I find a bug it takes me at least two hours on the phone to get through to support only to have the "no one else has reported that" discussion until we reach the "thanks for letting us know. We will pass this along to the analysts and it will up updated in a future release". It is honestly part of the reason that I am retiring. I don't have the patience to deal with this any more.
> 
> My condolences to all of the Marriott owners. Even though I have a Vistana unit it is strictly a trader so I am only on the website once a year when I pay maintenance fees. There is nothing more frustrating than a non-functioning website.


sounds a lot like the specialty bankruptcy software i use


----------



## craigc

This is pathetic!


----------



## sox21

craigc said:


> View attachment 61620
> 
> This is pathetic!


I would like their definition of “working diligently”


----------



## klpca

alexadeparis said:


> sounds a lot like the specialty bankruptcy software i use


Mine is finance related too. It is a hot mess. If you are going to make me beta test it for free, the least you could do is answer the phone/chat.


----------



## sox21

My local sports book has the over/under on the outage at 13 days. I bet the house on the over.


----------



## sox21

i asked tech support to send me a pic of their server room.


----------



## Fasttr

sox21 said:


> I would like their definition of “working diligently”


Or "intermittent"


----------



## gln60

Apparently,Marriot is trying to change the definition of diligently…..its all a bunch of pathetic B.S…...PERIOD!


----------



## LUVourMarriotts

sox21 said:


> i asked tech support to send me a pic of their server room.
> 
> View attachment 61622


I used to have a pic of a datacenter at a relatively sought-after College in Boston.  The Professional Services team that went onsite to deploy a product of ours took the pic.  The pic showed them using metal coat hangers as their wiring trays, all over the place.  Imagine a bunch of racks full of gear all connected by a spiders web of cables, suspended by coat hangers.  It was baffling to see, since the ASP of the product we sold them was $2.3M at that time.

This company we are all fed up with was a customer of ours for a long time as well.  At some point over the last few years, they decided to replace our systems with another, saying their application performance was not good on our systems.  I now have to wonder if their application performance was not good because of their application, not the infrastructure it lived on.


----------



## mariawolf

anyone else getting the website "redirected me too many times".
My husband was a senior systems architect at Marriott headquarters (now passed away) but problems there back then were due to promoting people from within to jobs they were not qualified for. Sadly I am guessing happening again. My husband had worked 40 plus years at Oracle/IBM/BMC/HP--it was a frustrating environment for him.


----------



## dan_hoog

mariawolf said:


> anyone else getting the website "redirected me too many times".
> My husband was a senior systems architect at Marriott headquarters (now passed away) but problems there back then were due to promoting people from within to jobs they were not qualified for. Sadly I am guessing happening again. My husband had worked 40 plus years at Oracle/IBM/BMC/HP--it was a frustrating environment for him.



This suggests to me they don't even know how to get a working 'not working' page up.  I didn't look with a trace, but this is pretty basic.

I either get the redirect error or the page with a sorry about our problems box.


----------



## gln60

mariawolf said:


> anyone else getting the website "redirected me too many times".
> My husband was a senior systems architect at Marriott headquarters (now passed away) but problems there back then were due to promoting people from within to jobs they were not qualified for. Sadly I am guessing happening again. My husband had worked 40 plus years at Oracle/IBM/BMC/HP--it was a frustrating environment for him.


Yes..a few times this morning


----------



## AlanAuerbach

dan_hoog said:


> I didn't look with a trace, but this is pretty basic.



It's exactly what you'd expect: a [HTTP 302] redirect loop involving 3 URLs:

https://owners.marriottvacationclub.com/timeshare/mvco/owner/authLogin --> https://owners.marriottvacationclub.com/timeshare/mvco/owner/login/mvwc_secure_login
https://owners.marriottvacationclub.com/timeshare/mvco/owner/login/mvwc_secure_login --> https://owners.marriottvacationclub.com/timeshare/mvco/owner/login?error=
https://owners.marriottvacationclub.com/timeshare/mvco/owner/login?error= --> https://owners.marriottvacationclub.com/timeshare/mvco/owner/authLogin


----------



## Bodie

Talked to a CSR, yesterday.  Poor guy.  He's getting all the abuse and he has no answers on this website debacle.  Guaranteed even when it goes up, there will be bugs galore.  As incompetent as IT and the Executives are, let's spare a thought for the reps.  They do their very best with little help from HQ.


----------



## dj_drf

Yesterday, I found a link to send a message to the Board of Directors:


			https://ir.marriottvacationsworldwide.com/contact-board
		


I sent them a polite note regarding my long-standing frustrations with their web site performance, with this being only the latest, though greatest example of ineptness.  Within an hour, I received a phone call - all the things you'd expect, including recognition of my complaint, acceptance, apologies.  The caller also used the words embarrassment, as well as acknowledging this has been a problem for years.  The caller also acknowledged the high level of complaints.  For anyone else wanting to register their voice, I'd suggest this avenue.


----------



## BigDawgTUG

dj_drf said:


> Yesterday, I found a link to send a message to the Board of Directors:
> 
> 
> https://ir.marriottvacationsworldwide.com/contact-board
> 
> 
> 
> I sent them a polite note regarding my long-standing frustrations with their web site performance, with this being only the latest, though greatest example of ineptness.  Within an hour, I received a phone call - all the things you'd expect, including recognition of my complaint, acceptance, apologies.  The caller also used the words embarrassment, as well as acknowledging this has been a problem for years.  The caller also acknowledged the high level of complaints.  For anyone else wanting to register their voice, I'd suggest this avenue.


Thank you for providing this link.  I just sent my own message to them.


----------



## l0410z

Part of a July 18, 2022 article.    Are you inspired in a very meaningful way?  Name change Lori gastroenteritis

According to Lori Gustafson, executive vice president and chief brand and digital strategy officer at Marriott Vacations Worldwide

Probably more than anything, our business, the timeshare vacation ownership business, has been a traditionally face-to-face sale, which we understand the power of. But as we think about our investment in our digital strategy over the years to come, we really are placing bets in a more digital and data-driven future and expect that you as a consumer and every owner would be able to do all searching, booking, buying and being inspired in a very meaningful way online.


----------



## Al Savage

mariawolf said:


> My husband was a senior systems architect at Marriott headquarters (now passed away) but problems there back then were due to promoting people from within to jobs they were not qualified for.



Ah, the The Peter Principle, I know it well. _"In a hierarchy, every employee tends to rise to his level of incompetence."_


----------



## dougp26364

Normally I’m a somewhat patient person when it comes to upgrades and understand these things have glitches, take time and there will be set backs. However, this has to be one of the biggest examples of corporate incompetence I’ve seen I a very long time. It’s becoming obvious that someone at the top sent down an edict that was likely unreasonable and not practice.

Several years ago I worked part time in an E-care medical facility. We were electronically connected to remote hospitals and provide monitoring and advice in areas in areas of expertise that was often lacking in smaller communities. One hospital was having issue higher if qualified people to watch cardiac monitors. We had that capability BUT, we needed fiber optic cable to carry enough signal to watch all of their monitors. As it was, we could only watch six at a time.

We tried over and over to explain the issue to administration. Their answer was, “ Get some fiber optic cable.” They couldn’t comprehend what that meant and they were convinced it was an “easy” fix. The remote hospital was 200 miles away across three or four counties.


----------



## gln60

Day 5 of a 15 hour shutdown…..impressive….NOT


----------



## scootr5

dougp26364 said:


> However, this has to be one of the biggest examples of corporate incompetence I’ve seen I a very long time. It’s becoming obvious that someone at the top sent down an edict that was likely unreasonable and not practice.



You obviously haven't seen Wyndham's IT department in action. 

That being said, this is a bit ridiculous that they didn't just restore/roll back, and then figure out what happened and how to correct it in a development sandbox.


----------



## m61376

So I can sign in- finally. But still slow! On a non- reservation time I tested the refresh for the calendar and it was a “speedy” 17 seconds. It used to be 2 or 3 until recently. Every page takes forever to load.


----------



## pedro47

I'm in the website.


----------



## rickxylon

m61376 said:


> So I can sign in- finally. But still slow! On a non- reservation time I tested the refresh for the calendar and it was a “speedy” 17 seconds. It used to be 2 or 3 until recently. Every page takes forever to load.


Same for me.


----------



## pedro47

BigDawgTUG said:


> Is it finally here???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PARDON OUR DUST*
> *Your Owner website will be offline starting 12:30 a.m. Eastern Time on August 1, 2022, for a scheduled system update. We expect the website to be unavailable for approximately 15 hours.*
> There continues to be many behind-the-scene improvements as we bring together multiple vacation options for you to explore and enjoy. This important update will enhance your vacation planning and online experience.
> Thank you for your patience during
> this extended outage.
> _For Weeks Owners, any inventory scheduled to be released on August 1st will be moved to 9:00 a.m. on August 2nd. later._


Suggestion only, Maybe Marriott Vacation Club needs to ask 100 owners to volunteer to test their system before it goes operational to all their owners.


----------



## BigDawgTUG

Working very well for me so far.  I have run multiple searches, including several with 15 destinations selected (the max), and not a single Fatal Error or Outside Booking Window error message.


----------



## wuv pooh

But no Westin/Vistana resorts.  Thought that was the point???


----------



## BigDawgTUG

BigDawgTUG said:


> Working very well for me so far.  I have run multiple searches, including several with 15 destinations selected (the max), and not a single Fatal Error or Outside Booking Window error message.


Guess the system has now reached its user capacity.  Simple search result (one destination, one night in August):
*Fatal Error Searching Availability. Please check the logs*


----------



## gln60

The Vacation Gods have granted me the privilege of successfully getting on the MVC site and making a ressie....


----------



## scootr5

wuv pooh said:


> But no Westin/Vistana resorts.  Thought that was the point???



I believe that was mere speculation.


----------



## ljmiii

I was able to logon this morning and found the MVC website (dare I say it) peppy!?!. Also, for the first time in as long as I can remember, I was able to see my upcoming reservations and point balance on the first try. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Bodie

Weren’t the new properties supposed to be the reason for the shutdown?  I don’t see them.


----------



## Bill4728

wuv pooh said:


> But no Westin/Vistana resorts.  Thought that was the point???


I thought so too


----------



## kozykritter

Bodie said:


> Weren’t the new properties supposed to be the reason for the shutdown?  I don’t see them.


They never said the reason for the outage beyond generic language about enhancing your vacation planning. Presumably since no changes are noticeable to the user, this was likely a background migration of some sort that will allow them to build and launch Abound at a future date (soon, we hope!) and that feature will contain the new properties once it launches.


----------



## Bodie

kozykritter said:


> They never said the reason for the outage beyond generic language about enhancing your vacation planning. Presumably since no changes are noticeable to the user, this was likely a background migration of some sort that will allow them to build and launch Abound at a future date (soon, we hope!) and that feature will contain the new properties once it launches.


Clearly, this is not an exercise in corporate communications.


----------



## Steve Fatula

ljmiii said:


> I was able to logon this morning and found the MVC website (dare I say it) peppy!?!. Also, for the first time in as long as I can remember, I was able to see my upcoming reservations and point balance on the first try. Fingers crossed...



I banked some points. Didn't find it any peppier myself.


----------



## michael49

Working well for me, albeit somewhat slow. Looks like all my upcoming reservations and ownerships (including points) are correct. Using Safari on my MacBook.


----------



## kyaustin

I hesitantly say the site is quite noticeably faster than last week or the weeks prior, so far anyway...


Update 1100 PDT:  I guess the speed burned the site out, now kicked out of it and getting the same internet not working page as we've seen all week.  I'm sort of amazed they can bring it up, but can't keep it up - the website that is.


----------



## rickxylon

Just tried searching with points and keep getting “fatal error “
Weeks calendars still load excruciatingly slow.


----------



## kozykritter

Huh. I just logged in and did a point search with no problem. I guess it's hit or miss these days!


----------



## tiel

pedro47 said:


> Suggestion only, Maybe Marriott Vacation Club needs to ask 100 owners to volunteer to test their system before it goes operational to all their owners.


Agree! Actually, I suggested this to them a number of years back, and even volunteered to be a tester (a job I used to do when I worked). But there was never a response.


----------



## dioxide45

pedro47 said:


> Suggestion only, Maybe Marriott Vacation Club needs to ask 100 owners to volunteer to test their system before it goes operational to all their owners.


I would prefer they hire their own QA testers to get it right before they roll it out to owners. I am certainly not going to volunteer for them. Now if they want to pay me a consulting fee, I might consider it.


----------



## dj_drf

I just talked to Customer Services and was told that the added properties were supposed to become available with the failed update of this week.  So, it is uncertain when they will make another attempt.

Also, I was told that when these properties become available, reservations can only be made for 2023, not for the remainder of 2022 - something that was new to me at least.


----------



## GaryDouglas

When I log in with my trust account, I get this when booking with points option:



When I logged in with my non-trust account, I was able to see points inventory at Timber Lodge and it seemed to be working as expected.  Am I the first to have success?


----------



## dioxide45

GaryDouglas said:


> When I log in with my trust account, I get this when booking with points option:
> View attachment 61784
> When I logged in with my non-trust account, I was able to see points inventory at Timber Lodge and it seemed to be working as expected.  Am I the first to have success?


There is a separate thread about this and this pre-dates the website issues. You need to have a personal web profile for yourself and/or your spouse. I would not try creating that right now though.


----------



## NJMOM2

After I logged in there was a link on the website home page for "Upgrades to Your Website " I clicked it the following message displayed:


Dear Owners,

We are excited to bring the Marriott Vacation Club®, Sheraton® Vacation Club, and Westin® Vacation Club products together in the coming months. Unfortunately, this work has required scheduled, and at times unexpected, outages of your website.

Although additional updates may be required, we believe most of the significant work is now complete. We expect fewer disruptions going forward and will continue to keep you updated.

Thank you for your patience and understanding.

Ron Essig
*Senior Vice President, Global Owner Services
Marriott Vacations Worldwide*


----------



## billymach4

NJMOM2 said:


> After I logged in there was a link on the website home page for "Upgrades to Your Website " I clicked it the following message displayed:
> 
> 
> Dear Owners,
> 
> We are excited to bring the Marriott Vacation Club®, Sheraton® Vacation Club, and Westin® Vacation Club products together in the coming months. Unfortunately, this work has required scheduled, and at times unexpected, outages of your website.
> 
> Although additional updates may be required, we believe most of the significant work is now complete. We expect fewer disruptions going forward and will continue to keep you updated.
> 
> Thank you for your patience and understanding.
> 
> Ron Essig
> *Senior Vice President, Global Owner Services
> Marriott Vacations Worldwide*



Has anyone ever attempted to communicate to one of these executives via LinkedIN.
That might be a direct way to give them a valuable opinion!


----------



## BigDawgTUG

Most of my searches today are resulting in "Fatal Error Searching Availability. Please check the logs" or "Outside Booking Window."   What DID they do all week???


----------



## gln60

When I got a fatal error message yesterday..I just clicked on the search tab again..it worked


----------



## BigDawgTUG

That did work yesterday; today is a different story for me.  Cannot get a single search through on Chrome or Edge.  Using Safari on iPhone works most of the time.


----------



## emeryjre

Just logged in.  It kinda works.  Was able to view account and reservations.  Searches using points timed out and gave no results.  

This is pretty incredible, all this time, and no real progress.  

I am praying that they will not have to start from scratch with a newer infrastructure and database to achieve a usable system.  
I am not worried about the cost.  
The corporation can afford to take a profit hit for as long as necessary to build out a new internal database structure. 
It is the time.  I am totally unfamiliar with current timeframes necessary to port over the records, set up the necessary queries, etc.etc., but it may be the only choice MVC has.
Should we push the Board to consider this option??


----------



## trippka

ndang3 said:


> Site is back up, but no change. All of our information is accurate - bookings, ownership, etc.


My points history has been deleted. It says I have never had a transaction. I have a case number, but no progress to report.


----------



## trippka

wuv pooh said:


> But no Westin/Vistana resorts.  Thought that was the point???


I asked yesterday in a chat why I wasn't seeing my Vistana ownership. (I own Aruba Surf Club, Kauai Beach Club + Vistana Mexico). She told me that there was no expectation I would be able to see both until much later.


----------



## timsi

billymach4 said:


> Has anyone ever attempted to communicate to one of these executives via LinkedIN.
> That might be a direct way to give them a valuable opinion!


I am surprised there is no article in the media about it yet. That would make them move their rears pretty fast.


----------



## hcarman

BigDawgTUG said:


> Guess the system has now reached its user capacity.  Simple search result (one destination, one night in August):
> *Fatal Error Searching Availability. Please check the logs*


I just got the same thing. I was happy to get in but then when trying to book something got this message.  I tried the weeks side and it seems to be working - but no points.  Then of course the live chat was not available.  If anything, they need to extend the hours of owners services to help everyone that can't get it - if they can even get in.


----------



## hcarman

dioxide45 said:


> I would prefer they hire their own QA testers to get it right before they roll it out to owners. I am certainly not going to volunteer for them. Now if they want to pay me a consulting fee, I might consider it.


Maybe they can pay the maintenance fees for the system testers. Bet they would get a lot of takers then.


----------



## pedro47

gln60 said:


> When I got a fatal error message yesterday..I just clicked on the search tab again..it worked


Ditto


----------



## BJRSanDiego

Bodie said:


> Weren’t the new properties supposed to be the reason for the shutdown?  I don’t see them.


I wonder if they had to "back out" their software changes and they are still running on the old software?


----------



## Bodie

BJRSanDiego said:


> I wonder if they had to "back out" their software changes and they are still running on the old software?


I’m ignorant as to IT. But, I do notice when sites change.  Or not. Kind of gives Waiting For Godot a 21st century meaning.  Did Beckett foresee the tech age?  Have noticed that my MVC sales rep - whom I like - hasn’t contacted me to sell the new product.  They’ve got to know what a cluster this is.


----------



## billymach4

timsi said:


> I am surprised there is no article in the media about it yet. That would make them move their rears pretty fast.


Meh the news cycle won't get eyeballs on timeshare corporate website failures. Crippling Air Travel, Violence, other political stories get the headlines.
We are just fools here for buying into timeshares in the first place!


----------



## Bodie

On the bright side MVC successfully did another round of stock buy backs on August 1.  Good for those of us with shares, I guess. Not me.


----------



## jtp1947

Site not working now for me either on Chrome or Edge.


----------



## m61376

I get the log in screen, sometimes can log in, but then nothing loads- tried Safari, Chrome and Firefox
GRRRRR


----------



## JIMinNC

No mention of the technology issues in this morning's 2Q Marriott Vacations Worldwide earnings conference call. In fact, if you just listened to Steve Weisz's comments, you would assume the Abound program is fully operational today. See this new thread on the conference call:

Marriott Vacations Worldwide 2Q 2022 Earnings Conference Call (VAC) Tidbits


----------



## Bodie

JIMinNC said:


> No mention of the technology issues in this morning's 2Q Marriott Vacations Worldwide earnings conference call. In fact, if you just listened to Steve Weisz's comments, you would assume the Abound program is fully operational today. See this new thread on the conference call:
> 
> Marriott Vacations Worldwide 2Q 2022 Earnings Conference Call (VAC) Tidbits


Sure hasn’t stopped their share buyback mission.


----------



## JIMinNC

Bodie said:


> Sure hasn’t stopped their share buyback mission.



Off topic, but share buybacks are one of the most effective tools management has to utilize excess capital. As they said in the call, with $610 million in excess inventory on their books, and no immediately attractive acquisition targets, it's either return capital to shareholders or build up excess cash on their balance sheet. While they could increase the dividend, share buybacks are better because whereas dividends are taxable to shareholders like me, share buybacks reduce the outstanding shares, thus increasing the intrinsic value of each share. I'm not taxed unless I sell the shares and book a capital gain. I love it when the companies I invest in do buybacks.


----------



## 15kc

Juut told by a Marriott Sales Manager that the combination of the programs with one Web site has been pushed to October


----------



## CalGalTraveler

JIMinNC said:


> Off topic, but share buybacks are one of the most effective tools management has to utilize excess capital. As they said in the call, with $610 million in excess inventory on their books, and no immediately attractive acquisition targets, it's either return capital to shareholders or build up excess cash on their balance sheet. While they could increase the dividend, share buybacks are better because whereas dividends are taxable to shareholders like me, share buybacks reduce the outstanding shares, thus increasing the intrinsic value of each share. I'm not taxed unless I sell the shares and book a capital gain. I love it when the companies I invest in do buybacks.



Buybacks are intended for when companies have no projects to invest to improve their offering. They should invest some of that excess cash in IT rather than padding the CEO and management's stock plan with buybacks.


----------



## dioxide45

CalGalTraveler said:


> Buybacks are intended for when companies have no projects to invest to improve their offering. They should invest some of that excess cash in IT rather than padding the CEO and management's stock plan with buybacks.


It seems like they have a plan with IT, perhaps the wrong one. But aside from starting from scratch (which some would argue they should do), throwing more money at it probably won't solve the problem. Incompetence is more likely the issue, but that might require starting from scratch. I wonder anyone's job is on the chopping block because of the IT issues?


----------



## CalGalTraveler

If IT had more money they could hire more competent people (pay them more) or hire a firm that can fix this.


----------



## VacationForever

CalGalTraveler said:


> If IT had more money they could hire more competent people (pay them more) or hire a firm that can fix this.


Someone posted that their IT is outsourced.


----------



## Bodie

JIMinNC said:


> Off topic, but share buybacks are one of the most effective tools management has to utilize excess capital. As they said in the call, with $610 million in excess inventory on their books, and no immediately attractive acquisition targets, it's either return capital to shareholders or build up excess cash on their balance sheet. While they could increase the dividend, share buybacks are better because whereas dividends are taxable to shareholders like me, share buybacks reduce the outstanding shares, thus increasing the intrinsic value of each share. I'm not taxed unless I sell the shares and book a capital gain. I love it when the companies I invest in do buybacks.


True.    Shoulda bought shares in VAC


----------



## wballoni

JIMinNC said:


> Off topic, but share buybacks are one of the most effective tools management has to utilize excess capital. As they said in the call, with $610 million in excess inventory on their books, and no immediately attractive acquisition targets, it's either return capital to shareholders or build up excess cash on their balance sheet. While they could increase the dividend, share buybacks are better because whereas dividends are taxable to shareholders like me, share buybacks reduce the outstanding shares, thus increasing the intrinsic value of each share. I'm not taxed unless I sell the shares and book a capital gain. I love it when the companies I invest in do buybacks.


Buybacks are not a panacea for shareholders. Case in point, GE (General Electric). GE recently implemented an aggressive buyback program that was not just a dud, but wasted capital that could have been used for many other more productive and forward thinking purposes. MVCI has other uses for that money beyond buybacks, for instance, say, IT improvements. But IT isn't a revenue source in and of itself. So, owners get the shaft and the C-suite gets rich. Buybacks are not a panacea.


----------



## JIMinNC

wballoni said:


> Buybacks are not a panacea for shareholders. Case in point, GE (General Electric). GE recently implemented an aggressive buyback program that was not just a dud, but wasted capital that could have been used for many other more productive and forward thinking purposes. MVCI has other uses for that money beyond buybacks, for instance, say, IT improvements. But IT isn't a revenue source in and of itself. So, owners get the shaft and the C-suite gets rich. Buybacks are not a panacea.



They have stated in past earnings calls and in their June 2022 Investor Day that they are committing significant funding to technology improvements. Often just throwing more money at something doesn't solve the problem, if the problem is poor IT/Systems management. They divide their use of capital into three categories - 1.) organically growing their business (and tech improvements would fall generally in this category), 2.) strategic acquisitions, and 3.) dividends/buybacks. Only after they fund the first two do they consider the third. I suspect they have funded their technology projects to the level _*they*_ think is appropriate, but clearly they have failed to execute properly. Whether that is inadequate funding or just poor management, we can't assess from where we sit.


----------



## wballoni

JIMinNC said:


> Whether that [IT funding] is inadequate funding or just poor management, we can't assess from where we sit.


Really? Where have you been the last week plus? I understand that throwing money at a poor solution isn't likely to fix the problem, but admitting that those problems exist BEFORE a failed rollout, and cleaning house/investing in another solution would be the high road here. If you have the excess funds to pay for it, do it. But the C-suite needs its bonuses so I'm not holding my breath that the high road will be taken.


----------



## JIMinNC

wballoni said:


> Really? Where have you been the last week plus? I understand that throwing money at a poor solution isn't likely to fix the problem, but admitting that those problems exist BEFORE a failed rollout, and cleaning house/investing in another solution would be the high road here. If you have the excess funds to pay for it, do it. But the C-suite needs its bonuses so I'm not holding my breath that the high road will be taken.



I just don't think we can assume the problems of the last week are due to lack of funding. I suspect those in charge thought things were going to go well. It's a management/competence issue that may or may not be related to adequate funding. Maybe they are reassessing now, but I suspect those in charge thought they were on the right track. They clearly were not. Maybe heads will roll.


----------



## jabberwocky

all owners should want VAC to do well with respect to stock price. If the price tanks and the company has excess cash on the B/S they will become a takeover target.

I’d be horrified if a PE firm or another system like Westgate took them over.

buybacks keep cash lower on the B/S and can raise the stock price if the repurchases occur at a price that is accretive to earnings per share.


----------



## bazzap

VacationForever said:


> Someone posted that their IT is outsourced.


I have also seen that referred to, but does anyone know if it is true and if so who to?


----------



## BigDawgTUG

There is a new link on the landing page once you log in:  "*Important Notice for Owners:* Upgrades to Your Website"

Clicking on the link results in the following pop up message:

Dear Owners,

We are excited to bring the Marriott Vacation Club®, Sheraton® Vacation Club, and Westin® Vacation Club products together in the coming months. Unfortunately, this work has required scheduled, and at times unexpected, outages of your website.

Although additional updates may be required, we believe most of the significant work is now complete. We expect fewer disruptions going forward and will continue to keep you updated.

Thank you for your patience and understanding.

Ron Essig
*Senior Vice President, Global Owner Services
Marriott Vacations Worldwide*


----------



## gln60

“Patience and Understanding” is long long gone Mr Essig


----------



## td2022

Anyone else having login issues currently?  After I attempt to login I get a pop-up stating:

"Something went wrong during login. For assistance, please email owner.services@vacationclub.com or contact Owner Services."


----------



## bazzap

It has been working on and off for me today, just not consistently


----------



## BigDawgTUG

I was able to log in early today, but search was not working.  Since then, I've been getting the same pop-up message.


----------



## rickandcindy23

According to Jesus Cristopher with my online chat, the website is having issues.  Yeah, we know.


----------



## jwalk03

rickandcindy23 said:


> According to Jesus Cristopher with my online chat, the website is having issues.  Yeah, we know.



No Kidding!  LOL  I can't login either.


----------



## daviator

rickandcindy23 said:


> According to Jesus Cristopher with my online chat, the website is having issues.  Yeah, we know.


Well if even J.C. can't fix the problem, then even divine intervention is off the table.


----------



## gln60

Its back to square one folks…what a waste of time and much aggravation for owners…it’s really unconscionable.


----------



## Bodie

BigDawgTUG said:


> There is a new link on the landing page once you log in:  "*Important Notice for Owners:* Upgrades to Your Website"
> 
> Clicking on the link results in the following pop up message:
> 
> Dear Owners,
> 
> We are excited to bring the Marriott Vacation Club®, Sheraton® Vacation Club, and Westin® Vacation Club products together in the coming months. Unfortunately, this work has required scheduled, and at times unexpected, outages of your website.
> 
> Although additional updates may be required, we believe most of the significant work is now complete. We expect fewer disruptions going forward and will continue to keep you updated.
> 
> Thank you for your patience and understanding.
> 
> Ron Essig
> *Senior Vice President, Global Owner Services
> Marriott Vacations Worldwide*


I don't suppose it's news to anyone MVC doesn't really care about the aggravation it is  causing.  They have our money.  No one on the Board or Executive staff is concerned.   Mr. Essig's "apology" was written by a PR person.  Only the poor CSRs are feeling the brunt of anger.


----------



## rickandcindy23

I was able to log into Marriott and book my week for next winter, so I am happy with that.  

I hope they fix all of the issues on both the Vistana and the Marriott websites.  I hope they aren't really going to combine the two.  I need them separate for sanity's sake, if you know what I mean.


----------



## jwalk03

POS website not working again this morning.  IT just spins and spins and never loads when i click reserve week.  This nonsense is ridiculous!


----------



## gln60

It was working for me,using DC Points, at 9am eastern time....and still working fine


----------



## rickxylon

gln60 said:


> It was working for me,using DC Points, at 9am eastern time....and still working fine


I still keep getting that ”fatal error” message whenever I try to search.


----------



## gln60

I get the “fatal error” message occasionally…I just tap on the search button again and continue searching.


----------



## rickxylon

gln60 said:


> I get the “fatal error” message occasionally…I just tap on the search button again and continue searching.


Unfortunately that doesn't work for me. I'm using Safari on a mac laptop


----------



## jwalk03

gln60 said:


> It was working for me,using DC Points, at 9am eastern time....and still working fine



It did start working for me again about 9:20 AM EST.


----------



## BigDawgTUG

In my experience, success is highly dependent on the browser you are using and what works one day may not work the next.  For a long time, Chrome was the best for me.  Then Edge seemed to perform better and faster and more dependable than Chrome.  Today, each of Chrome and Edge kept resulting in Fatal Error and Outside Booking Window messages.  However, throughout the day, Safari on my iPhone worked 95% of the time and much faster than the others.  No rhyme or reason.  If one is not working, move on to another.


----------



## hcarman

For two days straight I have been getting the "out of booking window" message.  What is the deal with this message?  I was hoping to book a last minute night for this weekend but both nights I have tried I get this message.  And of course no one is available on chat but virtual Sonny.   Unfortunately Sonny is never able to help me.  So frustrating.  I bet a lot of owners are losing out on making their reservations - especially those that work during the day and can't attempt to book until after hours.


----------



## BigDawgTUG

Reminder, live people at Owners Services are available via phone from 9 am to 8 pm eastern time.


----------



## gln60

This morning I logged onto my MVC account and the 6 resorts I was looking at yesterday still appeared on my search screen….I definitely logged out yesterday….strange


----------



## BigDawgTUG

gln60 said:


> This morning I logged onto my MVC account and the 6 resorts I was looking at yesterday still appeared on my search screen….I definitely logged out yesterday….strange


That's a new feature that appeared a few months ago after a different shut down.  In many instances, not all, you prior search criteria will show up when you click on the tab to book with vacation club points.  Very helpful when you are looking for a certain property and avoids having to keep adding the same search criteria.


----------



## Fasttr

At least this gives us something to post about when we are not on vacation.  MVC's way of always keeping themselves top-of-mind.  Frustration aside of course.  ;-(


----------



## BigDawgTUG

Here we go again!





*PARDON OUR DUST*
As We Enhance Your Online Experience
Please note that *beginning Monday, August 22 at 12:30 a.m. Eastern Time*, your Owner website will be unavailable
for up to several hours
as we install system updates.
Thank you for your patience.


----------



## dioxide45

BigDawgTUG said:


> Here we go again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PARDON OUR DUST*
> As We Enhance Your Online Experience
> Please note that *beginning Monday, August 22 at 12:30 a.m. Eastern Time*, your Owner website will be unavailable
> for up to several hours
> as we install system updates.
> Thank you for your patience.


And this is different from the last two weeks? How?


----------



## kozykritter

Someone cue the PTSD.


----------



## td2022

Even more brilliant that they're doing this at the end of August when Executive through Chairman need to make final decisions on banking points.


----------



## gln60

Iceberg ahead.......Man the Life boats!!


----------



## rickxylon

Got in this morning. New short video but nothing new. Site is still incredibly slow and I still get a “fatal error” message when trying to search with points. Using Safari on my iPhone.


----------



## Grandma2016

Here is what i got this morning


----------



## kozykritter

I just used it and it's working perfectly right now. Speedy, able to look up my point balance and search for reservations. There is a pop-up Abound video by Brian Miller and if you click on the learn more button there are two written FAQs that were updated saying Abound is launching October 2022. Finally an official date instead of vague things like coming weeks or late summer!


----------



## rickxylon

W


kozykritter said:


> I just used it and it's working perfectly right now. Speedy, able to look up my point balance and search for reservations. There is a pop-up Abound video by Brian Miller and if you click on the learn more button there are two written FAQs that were updated saying Abound is launching October 2022. Finally an official date!


What are you using? I just tried again and got the same results- very slow when searching with weeks and fatal error when searching with points.


----------



## kozykritter

rickxylon said:


> W
> 
> What are you using? I just tried again and got the same results- very slow when searching with weeks and fatal error when searching with points.


Edge browser on Android phone.  Just did it on Chrome on Windows laptop and all is fine there. Maybe clear out your browser history and cache and try again?


----------



## rickxylon

kozykritter said:


> Edge browser on Android phone.  Just did it on Chrome on Windows laptop and all is fine there. Maybe clear out your browser history and cache and try again?


Cleared everything and still have the same issues. I think they have major issues with any apple products. Hopefully they’ll fix it. Never had problems before.


----------



## michael49

rickxylon said:


> Cleared everything and still have the same issues. I think they have major issues with any apple products. Hopefully they’ll fix it. Never had problems before.


Works fine for me on my MacBook Pro, using Safari, including the pop-up video from Brian Miller. Also includes some additional information on Abound.


----------



## gln60

Works fine for me using safari on my Ipad


----------



## jwalk03

I noticed under destinations where it use to say MVC Resorts it says Club Resorts now.  Clearly preparing to add the Vistana resorts there- but they are not there yet.


----------



## bazzap

rickxylon said:


> Cleared everything and still have the same issues. I think they have major issues with any apple products. Hopefully they’ll fix it. Never had problems before.


I am using my iPad with Safari now and the website is allowing me to navigate and complete transactions OK, so unless they have only just resolved the problems they are not having issues with all Apple products,


----------



## rickxylon

bazzap said:


> I am using my iPad with Safari now and the website is allowing me to navigate and complete transactions OK, so unless they have only just resolved the problems they are not having issues with all Apple products,


Using my iPhone 13 pro max and still have same issues. Will try the iPad and MacBook Pro later.


----------



## GaryDouglas

There used to be a place for a specific resort, in my case MOC, where I used to be able to see past quarterly or annual reports by the general manager.  Perhaps that's a thing of the past, but I looked everywhere...


----------



## JIMinNC

GaryDouglas said:


> There used to be a place for a specific resort, in my case MOC, where I used to be able to see past quarterly or annual reports by the general manager.  Perhaps that's a thing of the past, but I looked everywhere...



Its under Maintenance fees and Statements section. There is a link to statements and notices or something like that. I was able to see mine a couple days ago when looking to see if we had a letter from the MOC GM about the rumored upcoming villa renovations in the old buildings.


----------



## GaryDouglas

I had found the financial statements, but there were no GM letters from past years.  Systems down right now so I couldn't do a screen print...


----------



## JIMinNC

GaryDouglas said:


> I had found the financial statements, but there were no GM letters from past years.  Systems down right now so I couldn't do a screen print...


That's all I found too. Just the financials.

But when I was looking for something else just a while ago, I saw a section called Owner Association that had board minutes and stuff like that. There were a lot of documents for all three of our resort weeks. Since I was looking for something else at the time, I didn't look that closely, and by the time I went back to dive deeper into those docs, the system had been taken down


----------



## inishbofin

Keeps on crashing while trying tp log in,  about having better luck?


----------



## BocaBoy

It has been this way for at least a couple weeks, which is how long I have been trying to arrange a major 2023 trip for next August.  And when the website works, the information is often wrong.  For certain resorts, it told me there was availability but I did not have enough points to book.  I had way more than was required, so I called in and was able to book what I wanted with no trouble.  Now I want to tweak the reservation and I cannot get in again.


----------



## rickxylon

Just got this on the website 


*Our Apologies*
Please Pardon Our Dust As We Enhance Your Online Experience Please note that beginning Tuesday, August 23 at 4:30 p.m. Eastern Time, the website will be undergoing maintenance. Please try again shortly.


----------



## gln60

I’m having no problem on Ipad using safari..able to book if I wanted..matter of fact it’s faster than it has been.


----------



## pedro47

LOL, blame it on the shortages of IT workers.


----------



## pedro47

Blame it on the shortages of full time IT EMPLOYEES . LOL


----------



## VacationForever

pedro47 said:


> LOL, blame it on the shortages of IT workers.


If it is really so, then for the right price, I will come out of retirement and go fix their system.


----------



## JIMinNC

GaryDouglas said:


> I had found the financial statements, but there were no GM letters from past years.  Systems down right now so I couldn't do a screen print...



Finally got back in - the link to the Maui Ocean Club Board/VOA/AOAO docs is under Resources>Owners Association from you ownership home page. The pull-down links across the top to the right of the MVC logo. Now the bad news - the links to all of the MOC docs appear to be broken and lead only to a WordPress "Nothing Found" page. The problem seems unique to MOC, as I can access all of the documents for our ownership at Waiohai and Barony.

I also went back to the "Statements and Budgets" link in the Maintenance Fee section, and the 2021 budget info includes the 2020 President's Letter but the 2022 info just has the financials and the notes, no President's or GM letter. Maybe they didn't write one in late 2021.


----------



## JIMinNC

rickxylon said:


> Just got this on the website
> 
> 
> *Our Apologies*
> Please Pardon Our Dust As We Enhance Your Online Experience Please note that beginning Tuesday, August 23 at 4:30 p.m. Eastern Time, the website will be undergoing maintenance. Please try again shortly.



Working for me now. Actually seems faster - at least for now...


----------



## rickandcindy23

They must have the people in the title department working on the IT stuff because I have had a Marriott's Willow Ridge week in process for 10 weeks.  No exaggerations.  The closing company sent the deed 10 weeks ago and nothing.  I was hoping to use the week next month.  That isn't going to happen.


----------



## Bodie

Anyone else find this funny?  

(Skift 7/19/2022). The company is also investing in digital tools to boost its marketing efficiency.

“A lot of the technology we’ll be investing in over the next two to three years will continue to unlock how we interact with our owners and future owners,” Geller said. “Through data analytics, for example, we’ll better understand potential buyers and make them the right offers at the right time while also servicing our owners more seamlessly going forward.”

Other efforts could help reign in costs. Mergers have brought about a mishmash of technology platforms, which Marriott Vacations is now unifying to remove redundancy.

This year the company is spending close to $150 million on technology and integrations.

“Going forward, probably call it $40 to $50 million a year on new technology investments,” Geller said.


----------



## GaryDouglas

JIMinNC said:


> I also went back to the "Statements and Budgets" link in the Maintenance Fee section, and the 2021 budget info includes the 2020 President's Letter but the 2022 info just has the financials and the notes, no President's or GM letter. Maybe they didn't write one in late 2021.



I had to use my family trust ID to see this so I'll have to remember to look more closely using both IDs.  Still don't know why I have to have two IDs.  I hope that is something they will eventually fix.

Thanks for the bread crumbs!


----------



## rickxylon

JIMinNC said:


> Working for me now. Actually seems faster - at least for now...


Still getting “fatal error” message when searching with points and still a 15-20second delay on refreshing the weeks calendars.


----------



## JIMinNC

GaryDouglas said:


> I had to use my family trust ID to see this so I'll have to remember to look more closely using both IDs.  Still don't know why I have to have two IDs.  I hope that is something they will eventually fix.
> 
> Thanks for the bread crumbs!



We have the same issue - two IDs. When we bought our original hybrid bundle from Marriott in 2014 my wife was listed as primary since she had the larger Bonvoy account/activity at the time. But when we bought our two resale Hawaii weeks, even though I instructed those to be placed in the same account, MVC set those up with me as primary and a different ID/PW. While both accounts have full access to the same reservations/points/weeks and the actual fees show up/can be paid in both, the PDFs for our Barony week and DP points show up in one account and the MOC and Waiohai PDFs show up in the other.


----------



## JIMinNC

rickxylon said:


> Still getting “fatal error” message when searching with points and still a 15-20second delay on refreshing the weeks calendars.



I don't get the fatal error at all today. It still takes 5-10 seconds for some pages, availability, and calendars to load, but that's way more zippy than yesterday when it could take 30-60 seconds. I would still call some of the responses slow by today's standards, but very usable. I haven't tried any bookings as I have nothing I need right now.

I'm using Safari on a 2017 MacBook Pro running MacOS 12.5.1


----------



## pedro47

Bodie said:


> Anyone else find this funny?
> 
> (Skift 7/19/2022). The company is also investing in digital tools to boost its marketing efficiency.
> 
> “A lot of the technology we’ll be investing in over the next two to three years will continue to unlock how we interact with our owners and future owners,” Geller said. “Through data analytics, for example, we’ll better understand potential buyers and make them the right offers at the right time while also servicing our owners more seamlessly going forward.”
> 
> Other efforts could help reign in costs. Mergers have brought about a mishmash of technology platforms, which Marriott Vacations is now unifying to remove redundancy.
> 
> This year the company is spending close to $150 million on technology and integrations.
> 
> “Going forward, probably call it $40 to $50 million a year on new technology investments,” Geller said.


Bodie those are some very intersting sentences.


----------



## Bodie

pedro47 said:


> Bodie those are some very intersting sentences.


In many ways.


----------



## Bodie

This is just getting comical.  Got a call from MVC,  yesterday,   offering the promo of a discounted stay at  various resorts if I go through a 90 minute sales presentation, blah blah.  While answering my questions, the CSR pauses, apologizes, says the system just went down and she'll call back.  The next day she calls and says they're up.  Told her better move fast.  While continuing to answer my questions, she pauses and says the system just went down - again.    I just burst out laughing.


----------



## BigDawgTUG

I've not been able to run a single search all morning on any browser or device.


----------



## rickxylon

BigDawgTUG said:


> I've not been able to run a single search all morning on any browser or device.


Me either. Plus the refresh rate on weeks calendars is 15-20 seconds. It used to be 2-3.


----------



## BigDawgTUG

Online chat was not able to run any searches either, so today we're on the "two steps back" after the "one step forward."


----------



## bobpark56

Same thing is happening on the Vistana website. It took me about 12 error messages today before I could get 2 bills paid.


----------



## timsi

Anyone else also having problems on www.marriott.com ? I know not the same company.  I was trying to see the price for a possible vacation but I cannot change the dates. If I leave the default, August 24-25 (which is not what I want) the result is 

"Our server is being stubborn, please try again"


----------



## GaryDouglas

JIMinNC said:


> We have the same issue - two IDs. When we bought our original hybrid bundle from Marriott in 2014 my wife was listed as primary since she had the larger Bonvoy account/activity at the time. But when we bought our two resale Hawaii weeks, even though I instructed those to be placed in the same account, MVC set those up with me as primary and a different ID/PW. While both accounts have full access to the same reservations/points/weeks and the actual fees show up/can be paid in both, the PDFs for our Barony week and DP points show up in one account and the MOC and Waiohai PDFs show up in the other.



On my non-trust ID I cannot pay for the annual club dues, but I can pay the maintenance fees for my MOC weeks.  Perhaps dues becomes enabled when the dues are actually due.
My trust ID does not have the dues option displayed, only my weeks maintenance fees.  All the PDFs are available there (when the sytem is working).
Apparently we are all not seeing things exactly the same way with these IDs and I hope it's on their fix-it list...


----------



## Davey54321

Yet again….


----------



## rickxylon

Got in but still getting fatal error message and horribly slow refresh time. What the H… are they doing???


----------



## 10spro

I was finally able to log in...verrrrryyyyy slow. I had to cancel a points reservation so I started a Chat and even that person could not bring up my account. I don't know, I've worked in Corporate IT for 36+ years and have never seen such poor management of an upgrade project. Granted this is a large initiative from a technology perspective, but they are not the first to undertake something like this. The list of things they're doing wrong goes on for days.


----------



## BigDawgTUG

It's been working fine for me - using PC laptop and Chrome Browser


----------



## rickxylon

Using iPad and Mac with safari and with chrome. No difference for me. Still horrible!


----------



## BigDawgTUG

rickxylon said:


> Using iPad and Mac with safari and with chrome. No difference for me. Still horrible!


So strange!  I have been running searches for the past 1/2 hour.  Not one single error or outside booking window message.  There just seems to be no rhyme or reason why some of us get by and others don't.   And who is affected changes day by day.   Usually I end up bailing on the laptop to use the iPhone in order to run searches successfully.  Not today!


----------



## kyaustin

BigDawgTUG said:


> So strange!  I have been running searches for the past 1/2 hour.  Not one single error or outside booking window message.  There just seems to be no rhyme or reason why some of us get by and others don't.   And who is affected changes day by day.   Usually I end up bailing on the laptop to use the iPhone in order to run searches successfully.  Not today!



I haven’t  had issues today but yesterday was pretty buggy - so agree, no rhyme or reason for who makes it past the wall of bugs.


----------



## gln60

SSSHHHHH….


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

Why bother with the hassle of "on line" reservations?  I just pick up the phone and let them do all the searching and work...........  Gives my fingers a rest.

Nothing to beef about!




.


----------



## dougp26364

This mornings issue when trying to search inventory.


----------



## gln60

Had the same issue yesterday..logged out and back in and was able to search…well….I spoke too soon…logged on to the MVC website a few minutes ago and looked to see what was available and the resort drop down box was blank as was the month...


----------



## rickxylon

gln60 said:


> Had the same issue yesterday..logged out and back in and was able to search…well….I spoke too soon…logged on to the MVC website a few minutes ago and looked to see what was available and the resort drop down box was blank as was the month...


Still the same thing just now. When searching using weeks the calendar for availability is still agonizingly slow - 15-20 seconds


----------



## BigDawgTUG

rickxylon said:


> Still the same thing just now. When searching using weeks the calendar for availability is still agonizingly slow - 15-20 seconds


You are the lucky one!  I've been unable to make any searches all morning using Club points.  The search window has an error message at the bottom and nothing populates in the individual search windows.


----------



## winger

I just called MVC to modify an existing Club Pts reservation.  It looks like system crashed within an hour ago.  This rep as in Mexico City.  He claimed the system was sluggish Mon and Tues (yesterday) after this past weekend's planned system outage.


----------



## gln60

it’s b…a….c…k…….


----------



## rthib

And on reservation lookup.


----------



## craigc

Got this 3x in a row, guess I'm calling.


----------



## BigDawgTUG

It was buggy last Monday a.m.  Wonder if they are running updates or uploading inventory then.


----------



## burg1121

why is it so bad


----------



## bucs0721

Can't even log in now.


----------



## Bodie

Let us all recall that the new CEO touted his knowledge of IT as a skill.


----------



## dioxide45

Bodie said:


> Let us all recall that the new CEO touted his knowledge of IT as a skill.


He isn't the new CEO yet.


----------



## Bodie

dioxide45 said:


> He isn't the new CEO yet.



You’re right.  He’s only the president until January 2023.  Blame it on the outgoing guy.


----------



## jmhpsu93

The phone line says you're out of luck, too, because they can't do anything either.


----------



## gln60

dioxide45 said:


> He isn't the new CEO yet.


Maybe he‘s having 2nd thoughts


----------



## Bill4728

Still not able to log in.


----------



## Marathoner

Another Monday, another tech release, another problem logging into the system. Par for the course...

Whoever their head of technology, they should be terminated. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Fasttr

Marathoner said:


> Whoever their head of technology, they should be terminated.


Their HR system would likely crash before they could finalize the termination.  ;-(


----------



## emeryjre

The squirrels spinning the power wheels are taking a break.


----------



## jmhpsu93

We had two recent sales presentations about 5 days apart.  During the "get to know you" chit-chat at the beginning I noted my frustration with the web site and both presentations were done under an hour with no real sales offer because they knew there was no way in hell we were buying anything.  

Even the sales teams know how aggravating this is.


----------



## Bodie

Gave MVC benefit of the doubt that they were actually updating the system with added inventory, etc.  Logged in today and bupkis.  
Same old system.  Oh, but I did get my 2023 DC dues.


----------



## Superchief

I think I know the real reason that IT is so bad. The less people can do on the website, the more people they need in owner services in order to fix problems caused by the website inefficiencies. MVC gets 10% mgmnt fee for all of these incremental costs. Since the new CEO cares more about shareholders than owners, this is a great achievement for him.


----------



## gln60

Logged in…no problem…tried to search…nothing...nada….just keeps spinning round and round….same old song and dance……pathetic


----------



## Fasttr

Anybody out there betting MVC will be able to pull off the roll out of the combined Abound website by 10/31/22?  (queue background laugh track now).


----------



## VacationForever

Fasttr said:


> Anybody out there betting MVC will be able to pull off the roll out of the combined Abound website by 10/31/22?  (queue background laugh track now).


I will take my $5 to bet on slots in Las Vegas instead.


----------



## gln60

Fasttr said:


> Anybody out there betting MVC will be able to pull off the roll out of the combined Abound website by 10/31/22?  (queue background laugh track now).


and those same bettors probably think Jimmy Hoffa died from natural causes.


----------



## vol_90

Received fatal error a couple times this morning (right after 9AM EST) but stayed patient and refreshed.  Finally got through (~10 minutes) on the website to book a 2023 Thanksgiving week reservation.  Not ideal but we did get the reservation we were looking for.


----------



## hcarman

vol_90 said:


> Received fatal error a couple times this morning (right after 9AM EST) but stayed patient and refreshed.  Finally got through (~10 minutes) on the website to book a 2023 Thanksgiving week reservation.  Not ideal but we did get the reservation we were looking for.


Took us 30 minutes and 2 computers to get ours booked.  Error message after error message.  I am surprised we got Thanksgiving.


----------



## BigDawgTUG

Just waiting for the whole thing to collapse today.  So buggy and so slow.  Multiple error messages in between one or more infrequent successful searches.


----------



## Bodie

Another day, another ITFU.   What a bunch of inept clowns.


----------



## dioxide45

Bodie said:


> Another day, another ITFU.   What a bunch of inept clowns.


Inept clowns could probably do it better....


----------



## michael49

Agree on website failure today (and yesterday and the day before yesterday) but chat was available in less than 3 minutes and I easily canceled one reservation and substituted another. Less than 10 minutes on-line overall.


----------



## BigDawgTUG

Giving the MVC website an A+ today for coming up with different names for failed searches:

HTTP POST on resource 'https://api.mvwc.com:443/api/exp/owner-search/v2/owner/[redacted]/availability' failed: Timeout exceeded.

Fatal Error Searching Availability. Please check the logs

Outside Booking Window

Unable to find Owner Information from WPM

An error occurred during your search, please try again by refreshing your screen or contact us for assistance.






​


----------



## Fasttr

They should just standardize their error codes to this one….
WDKWTFWAD

Error Key:  We Don’t Know What The “F” We Are Doing.


----------



## SkyBornDancer

I cannot seem to book with MVC points nor see my current reservations...


----------



## dougp26364

Yesterday I had a difficult time loading our MF’s so I could pay for out BI’s and Club dues. At first I thought the page wasn’t loading, but I let it sit there and after several minutes they miraculously appeared.


----------



## BigDawgTUG

I've not been able to run a single points availability search since last night.  Just get the spinning symbol and it never resolves.  I have not been able to access any of my reservations for over a month.


----------



## winger

BigDawgTUG said:


> I've not been able to run a single points availability search since last night.  Just get the spinning symbol and it never resolves.  I have not been able to access any of my reservations for over a month.


I just logged in and tried to search for and make two (test only) ressies - system allows me
And system seems fast


----------



## MDteX

I just booked a week at Ocean Club in Aruba.  It did seem slightly faster.  Also much more inventory appeared from my previous search.


----------



## BigDawgTUG

Search availability not working again - Firefox, Chrome, Edge and Safari all delivering the same error message:  "An error occurred during your search, please try again by refreshing your screen or contact us for assistance."


----------



## BigDawgTUG

BigDawgTUG said:


> It was buggy last Monday a.m.  Wonder if they are running updates or uploading inventory then.


With apologies to The Bangles:  "… It's just another [buggy] Monday (Woah, woah)"


----------



## kyaustin

MVC Site is down for me at this point, web browser says it can't find the IP.  Anyone else?


----------



## Fasttr

kyaustin said:


> MVC Site is down for me at this point, web browser says it can't find the IP.  Anyone else?


It’s working for me.


----------



## kyaustin

Fasttr said:


> It’s working for me.


Interesting.....still not for me from my laptop (wifi) nor iphone (cellular).  I get to Marriottvacationclub.com but when I click Owner Login it gives me a message that the site cannot be reached.


----------



## VacationForever

Down for me too.


----------



## BigDawgTUG

I can log in, but not much use.  Most searches for points availability are resulting in error messages.  It's been that way all day.


----------



## Marathoner

I was going to compliment the MVC website over the weekend because it was more or less problem free and quicker than usual. This evening, it is a complete POS with no reservation features working. What a joke 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23

I keep getting this message on Marriott Owners' website:

Our Apologies
At this time, we are experiencing an interruption in service. Please accept our apologies and re-visit the site at a later time.

I guess I will call to reserve a week to deposit.


----------



## Jim Mc

Is anyone else having issues using the web owner login or the app today?

Thanks
Jim Mc


----------



## Jim Mc

The Marriott web site, app, and IT department are all a JOKE.  A corporation as big as this, and touting they were recognized as a Kincentric Best Employer, is clueless.


----------



## igopogo

Yes, simply cannot login


----------



## beacon243

the same


----------



## Jim Mc

I can't believe the ineptness of their IT/web group, and they promoted the head of the department to CEO?


----------



## gln60

the MVC site been working fine for me all weekend.


----------



## gln60

gln60 said:


> Has been working fine for me all weekend.


delete


----------



## gln60

anyone having trouble navigating the MVC website this morning?


----------



## BigDawgTUG

Yup.  I can log on, but point search availability errors out before you can fill in any info.


----------



## gln60

I can fill in all the info and search...but an error message comes up after about 2 mins...bad request....check logs for details.....and another......Fatal Error Searching Availability.....please check the logs


----------



## Seaport104

I think we should have Sightings post that alerts us when it actually works because it seems like it doesn't work more than it does.


----------



## gln60

I think MVC should start having respect for their owners....and stop thinking We(MVC) have what you want...and we will decide when you can get a reservation.....no availability......you dont like it....TOUGH!


----------



## sponger76

gln60 said:


> I think MVC should start having respect for their owners....and stop thinking We(MVC) have what you want...and we will decide when you can get a reservation.....no availability......you dont like it....TOUGH!


I think you're misunderstanding why there is no availability. If 100 people want to reserve, say, Christmas week, and a resort only has 50 units, the 51st to 100th persons trying to book are going to see that there is no availability left. What do you expect Marriott to do, wave a magic wand to make 50 more units apppear out of thin air?


----------



## r0geredwards

I got in and got availability for a resort but clicked the check in and it's spun for an hour with new searches erroring out.


----------



## gln60

sponger76 said:


> I think you're misunderstanding why there is no availability. If 100 people want to reserve, say, Christmas week, and a resort only has 50 units, the 51st to 100th persons trying to book are going to see that there is no availability left. What do you expect Marriott to do, wave a magic wand to make 50 more units apppear out of thin air?


Agreed…I’m not remotely looking at a scenario you mentioned..not even close..so there is no misunderstanding on my part..thanks for the reply.


----------



## sponger76

gln60 said:


> Agreed…I’m not remotely looking at a scenario you mentioned..not even close..so there is no misunderstanding on my part..thanks for the reply.


Ok, I'll bite. What situation are you facing where MVC is just capriciously not allowing you to book even though there are units that have not already been spoken for?


----------



## craigc




----------



## Seaport104

sponger76 said:


> Ok, I'll bite. What situation are you facing where MVC is just capriciously not allowing you to book even though there are units that have not already been spoken for?



marriott IT issues where you are not even able to check availability is a completely different issue with lack of availability. Maybe if the website worked, we can get to that level of complaints


----------



## sponger76

Seaport104 said:


> marriott IT issues where you are not even able to check availability is a completely different issue with lack of availability. Maybe if the website worked, we can get to that level of complaints


IT problems are definitely infuriating. But it's not the same thing as MVC purposely withholding inventory and saying no, we're not allowing you to book.


----------



## gln60

sponger76 said:


> IT problems are definitely infuriating. But it's not the same thing as MVC purposely withholding inventory and saying no, we're not allowing you to book.


Never meant they actually say”not allowing you to book”…imo..its a mindset that MVC has..a mind set..thanks for the reply


----------



## gln60

Seaport104 said:


> marriott IT issues where you are not even able to check availability is a completely different issue with lack of availability. Maybe if the website worked, we can get to that level of complaints


100% correct


----------



## Cewood

The website is totally crashed at the moment.


----------



## rickandcindy23

It's been non-functioning for me for a while.  I cannot book my Grand Chateau week I just bought.  I just wanted to deposit it for 2023.  

Maybe they are combining Vistana and Marriott together, huh?  That would be cool.  Vistana's website is not great for me, either.  I have two weeks that aren't showing in my account.  That's just weird.


----------



## billymach4

But you can always use the Chat?


----------



## gln60

billymach4 said:


> But you can always use the Chat?


Just a follow up...I finally got through on the chat feature about 40 minutes ago...it took a while for the advisor to make and confirm the ressie for a Ko Olina 1BR MV Penthouse Villa...


----------



## Bodie

Another day another IT screw up.  MVC should pay us for their incompetence.  This is such total disrespect for we who pay their salaries.  No way does this get better after the long awaited launch.


----------



## kyaustin

Points Searches on MVC are down AGAIN, Fatal Error, check the logs they say.


----------



## bazzap

kyaustin said:


> Points Searches on MVC are down AGAIN, Fatal Error, check the logs they say.


Points searches are working OK for me just now.
What I have found in the last couple of days is that using iPad Safari with NordVPN, I have had to switch off the VPN to consistently navigate the owner website?!


----------



## flyboy0681

I encountered an issue two weeks ago that I haven't seen reported here, although it may have been much further back in the multitude of postings. When I went to reserve a deeded week for my Desert Springs unit I got all the way through the transaction, but when I pressed the "Book it" button on the last page I received a message that the system was "unable to process your request". This went on all day for the same requested check-in date to the point where I finally gave up and called the request in.

Has anybody else experienced this?


----------



## Saintsfanfl

sponger76 said:


> IT problems are definitely infuriating. But it's not the same thing as MVC purposely withholding inventory and saying no, we're not allowing you to book.



This has actually happened to me in years past with no explanation by MVC. There are threads on it but very old. The scenario was a low demand week where all units were already gone instantly at inventory release. I spoke to a manager who explained all the inventory was already booked. When I questioned this really could not be the case since it really was not a high demand resort or week there was no further explanation. Nothing was available. Several weeks later the entire resort was available.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

flyboy0681 said:


> I encountered an issue two weeks ago that I haven't seen reported here, although it may have been much further back in the multitude of postings. When I went to reserve a deeded week for my Desert Springs unit I got all the way through the transaction, but when I pressed the "Book it" button on the last page I received a message that the system was "unable to process your request". This went on all day for the same requested check-in date to the point where I finally gave up and called the request in.
> 
> Has anybody else experienced this?



This has happened to me since November 18, but not sure about today I am working on it. To make matters worse it charged me the lock-off fee even though it never made the reservation. This happened a few years ago as well. I have to make a painful phone call where I have to explain to a rep that I was charged a lock-off fee with no reservation. In which case I will have to get transferred and explain it all over again.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

It just happened again. I paid $90 to lock-off while booking a reservation and it charged me but I got this instead of a reservation:
"*Unfortunately, we were unable to complete your reservation at this time. Please try again or contact Owner Services at 800.845.4226*"


----------



## jmhpsu93

This morning, I was able to 1) pay my maintenance fees, and 2) book at Westin resort, on the MVC web site.  I also checked my balances and did a couple of different other searches.  The site was as responsive as I've seen it in maybe years.


----------



## SueDonJ

FYI, I just used the Chat feature on the website to take care of something and while I got through right away and was only third in line it took a looooooooong time for her to do something that lately has only taken a few minutes. We got to talking while waiting and she said that there are a lot of people using the system, lots of owners as well as more reps than usual, so everything on their end is slow.

It's understandable, and if you were around back then you know that the same thing happened after the DC/Abound implementation, so try to have some patience. This isn't any fun for the reps, either.


----------



## anthonycasta

Saintsfanfl said:


> It just happened again. I paid $90 to lock-off while booking a reservation and it charged me but I got this instead of a reservation:
> "*Unfortunately, we were unable to complete your reservation at this time. Please try again or contact Owner Services at 800.845.4226*"


I've tried to book a week 8 times today, I have 8 pending charges for $90! It's very frustrating the website is very clunky and not responsive half the time. 

I tried to call to book the week and was faced with over an hour hold time, so I'm back to seeing how many more pending charges I can rack up before calling on Monday to book the week!


----------



## dneveu

Is the website down this weekend?  It's sunday and I am trying to book my weeks and pay membership dues and site won't do anything.


----------



## emeryjre

Site still down


----------



## ocdb8r

Working fine for me right now...


----------



## DanCali

I just called to try to make a waitlist reservation. Was told the waitlist system is down. I then asked if it will be back later today, and the rep told me it's been unavailable for a month... 

I bet they don't tell you that at a sales presentation!


----------



## Marathoner

For the past week, the following screens return an error: my weeks reservations booked, my current available DC points, my account profile.  My spouses MVC account is fine but they haven't fixed mine yet.


----------



## winger

Not to beat on a dead horse, but if I recall correctly, I have rarely considered Marriott's IT capabilities something to be happy about as a customer. Something just seems to come up often enough where I just know they are not doing the best they can, and it would not surprise me if they were simply being CHEAP about hiring capable professionals and spending on higher end technologies. But, we have what we have


----------



## dioxide45

winger said:


> Not to beat on a dead horse, but if I recall correctly, I have rarely considered Marriott's IT capabilities something to be happy about as a customer. Something just seems to come up often enough where I just know they are not doing the best they can, and it would not surprise me if they were simply being CHEAP about hiring capable professionals and spending on higher end technologies. But, we have what we have


From what I understand, they are outsourcing their IT and development to a third party. THis brings in many more complexities and chances for failure.


----------



## winger

dioxide45 said:


> From what I understand, they are outsourcing their IT and development to a third party. THis brings in many more complexities and chances for failure.


Yes, it certainly does. Do you know about when this outsourcing occurred or you are saying it's an active transition? I wonder how many years it took Marriott to figure out they just weren't good at this part of the business.


----------



## timsi

Anybody else having problems logging in Abound through Vistana?
I am getting this message: "LOGIN FAILED
There seems to be an issue logging you in to the Marriott Vacation Club website. Please return to Vistana.com and try again, or contact Owner Services if the issue persists."


----------



## BigDawgTUG

I've not been able to log in to the Abound site for a few hours now.  It allows me to put in my user name and password, but then it takes me back to the owner log in page.  Unable to access anything.


----------



## beacon243

Sam here.. even if i login it takes me to https://owners.marriottvacationclub.com/timeshare/mvco/owner/login?error=


----------



## Marathoner

Can login now today.  But cannot see my booked points reservations


----------



## kozykritter

Marathoner said:


> Can login now today.  But cannot see my booked points reservations


Same. Nor my point balances.


----------



## BreakingAway

winger said:


> Yes, it certainly does. Do you know about when this outsourcing occurred or you are saying it's an active transition? I wonder how many years it took Marriott to figure out they just weren't good at this part of the business.


Marriott IT has provided inadequate service to owners for several years. The new CEO was promoted from head of the IT department so he must have been doing a great job…from Marriott perspective. But, based on comments from customer service expectations of IT services on these pages, customer service expectations are not being met.  Customer service after the sale is not as highly valued as cost cutting. High quality customer service often adds costs. For example, the bot named Sunny has never provided any service to me until I ask for a representative. With this said, my interactions with operational level Marriott employees has always been exceptional.


----------



## VacationForever

BreakingAway said:


> Marriott IT has provided inadequate service to owners for several years. The new CEO was promoted from head of the IT department so he must have been doing a great job…from Marriott perspective. But, based on comments from customer service expectations of IT services on these pages, customer service expectations are not being met.  Customer service after the sale is not as highly valued as cost cutting. High quality customer service often adds costs. For example, the bot named Sunny has never provided any service to me until I ask for a representative. With this said, my interactions with operational level Marriott employees has always been exceptional.


To be accurate, he was not the head of IT department.  The CIO reported to him.  But I agree with you, he is incompetent, and oh, that means that he gets promoted!


----------



## stslc

I have been disappointed with the change in the MVC owners' website since they changed something in April/May.  I own an enrolled week and a post 2010 resale Maui week that is not enrolled.  Until May, I was able to search the points system to check availability so I could decide whether to convert to points or not, or rent points if needed.  This functionality has been removed and you cannot search if you do not have active points available for next year.  

After escalating to a Customer Advocacy manager who was unable to influence any change, I wrote Steve Weisz Stephen.Weisz@vacationclub.com   to let him know how I feel about not having the freedom to use a digital experience to search for availability without waiting for at least one hour to speak with a CSA when I am just curious about availability for an upcoming trip.  

A director of Customer Experience: greg.reynolds@vacationclub.com responded and after I clarified exactly what I was looking for sent the following:

Thank you for your response and clarification. I have been in contact with the Web Development team and they confirmed this is not an option unless you have Destinations Points in your account. Do you plan on electing your 2024 Mountain Side week? Also, is there a specific place and dates that I can check availability for you?

Best regards,
Greg Reynolds

*MARRIOTT VACATIONS WORLDWIDE*
* 
Greg Reynolds*
Director, Customer Advocacy
CUSTOMER ADVOCACY

Needless to say, I am disappointed I cannot access the point system without first committing to converting my week.  Please use the email addresses above to let MVC leadership know how you feel about their issues and policies.  Maybe if they hear from enough customers, they will listen.


----------



## winger

VacationForever said:


> ... cannot access the point system without first committing to converting my week. ...


This seems to have always been the way or worked since inception of the program? At least for the handful of times I tried looking for availability without first committing my week for points

Even my Diamond Resorts ownership allowed me to search for availability in their Club without having the points in the account first.


----------



## Superchief

I can't even get to the login page this morning.


----------



## jmhpsu93

Same here.


----------



## rickxylon

What a bunch of IT A holes  !


----------



## PamMo

Me, too. AAAAAAAARRRRRGGGGGGHHHH!


----------



## Norcal5

Ridiculous!


----------



## rickxylon

Anyone in yet?


----------



## Ddaley

No! On terminal hold with MVC!  Anyone else able to login?


----------



## PamMo

No, and I've been waiting on the phone since they opened, too. I love how the hold message says, in a helpful, friendly voice, that if you don't want to wait on the phone, you can use the website! 
I don't think they really appreciate my patience, like "she" says they do!
On hold now for 24 minutes.


----------



## Wahoo

rickxylon said:


> Anyone in yet?


Nope... Did call in and got an agent, but no 12-month availability for the Christmas 2023 week I was hoping to book.  I would not be surprised if the inventory has not loaded yet (because of their IT issues), as it seems the web is down for everyone and I doubt all 4 check-in dates for Christmas weekend were truly booked by phone already.


----------



## rickxylon

Just got this message on the site


Due to system maintenance, this area of the web site is unavailable. We apologize for any inconvenience.


----------



## gln60

rickxylon said:


> Just got this message on the site
> 
> 
> Due to system maintenance, this area of the web site is unavailable. We apologize for any inconvenience.


----------



## Ddaley

Finally go through on the phone.  Fixed weeks but no availability fo 2 of the check-in days.   Okay so not ideal but at least one day available.  Went to book New Years and then disaster.  The agent used my fixed week 52 to book week 51 so he had to cancel and tried to rebook but showing no availability!   System then locked- out.   What incompetence!


----------



## Michigan Czar

I finally got through on the phone. Nothing available for Christmas week and I asked if inventory was loaded, and she said she has booked Christmas dates for others this morning.


----------



## PamMo

I called MVC at opening and tried getting online at the same time. I was never able to login to my account online, but finally talked with an advisor after waiting 32 minutes, who told me all units have been booked for the holiday week.


----------



## Superchief

rickxylon said:


> Just got this message on the site
> 
> 
> Due to system maintenance, this area of the web site is unavailable. We apologize for any inconvenience.


It is pretty bad when even the main login page doesn't work. I wonder what areas of the website are available. The website for the sales demonstrations is likely working.


----------



## hangloose

Same. Not working here.  

_"Our Apologies
Due to system maintenance, this area of the web site is unavailable. We apologize for any inconvenience."_

As an IT person, it's frustrating MVCI still cannot get reliability after months and months.  They clearly are lacking in this area.


----------



## Superchief

PamMo said:


> I called MVC at opening and tried getting online at the same time. I was never able to login to my account online, but finally talked with an advisor after waiting 32 minutes, who told me all units have been booked for the holiday week.


All owners should get a refund of the MF's that go to the 'owners services' as well as half of the 'management' fee because we aren't receiving the value of the product that we purchases.


----------



## eyedude

In the same boat...can't get online.  I have asked for a call back... they say its a 14 minute wait.  I have a fixed holiday week so if they tell me nothing is available, something is wrong with the system.


----------



## Ddaley

eyedude said:


> In the same boat...can't get online.  I have asked for a call back... they say its a 14 minute wait.  I have a fixed holiday week so if they tell me nothing is available, something is wrong with the system.


I have fixed holiday weeks as well trying to book back to back.  Tried at the 13 month window but was told no inventory.  Called today and the agent used my fixed week 52 to book week 51 and they cannot fix the error because there are now no week 51's available. Fixed weeks that cannot be booked is definitely a major issue!


----------



## pedro47

I thought, I was having a senior moment.


----------



## eyedude

Ddaley said:


> I have fixed holiday weeks as well trying to book back to back.  Tried at the 13 month window but was told no inventory.  Called today and the agent used my fixed week 52 to book week 51 and they cannot fix the error because there are now no week 51's available. Fixed weeks that cannot be booked is definitely a major issue!


Got a call back and was able to book my week.  I have a week 52 at NCV. The check in days for week 52 were supposed to be (Sunday) Dec 24, (Friday) 29, or (Saturday) 30.  He let me book week 51 so I was able to get Saturday-Saturday on Dec 23-30.  He said he would email me my confirmation but that was 90 minutes ago and I still have not received it.  Of course, I can not log in to check my reservations.


----------



## PamMo

Has ANYONE been able to get online today? I've cleared my computer countless times, changed browsers and am still getting spinning circles.


----------



## ACP

What can I say that has not already been said, currently on the phone to Cork - "We are so sorry for the problems our IT dept are looking at it at the moment" therein lies the problem it's their IT team


----------



## rickxylon

I now get the login page but keep coming back to it repeatedly. Can’t get past that.


----------



## eyedude

rickxylon said:


> I now get the login page but keep coming back to it repeatedly. Can’t get past that.


same here


----------



## eyedude

It is working for me now


----------



## Superchief

eyedude said:


> It is working for me now


Same here. I logged in and searched without problem.


----------



## PamMo

Yeah, me, too. Just confirming there’s nothing left to book.


----------



## gln60

hangloose said:


> Same. Not working here.
> 
> _"Our Apologies
> Due to system maintenance, this area of the web site is unavailable. We apologize for any inconvenience."_
> 
> As an IT person, it's frustrating MVCI still cannot get reliability after months and months.  They clearly are lacking in this area


Way way beyond frustrating…its a total lack of RESPECT for OWNERS!


----------



## Jim Mc

gln60 said:


> Way way beyond frustrating…its a total lack of RESPECT for OWNERS!


And to think they promoted the head of IT to CEO.......


----------



## gln60

Jim Mc said:


> And to think they promoted the head of IT to CEO.......


And that tells owners and potential owners all they need to know about MVC!


----------



## Bodie

I feel bad for the CSRs.  How much apologizing are they expected to do before the company gets its s together?  Disgraceful.   Someone mentioned they should issue a partial refund in MFs for all this unnecessary aggravation.  Fat chance.


----------



## Ddaley

Update.  I own 3 weeks at Waiohai 2 weeks that can be booked 1-51 and one that can be booked 1-52, this is because fixed weeks can also be used at any other time during the calendar.  I normally book consecutive Christmas, New Years at the 13 month mark no issues in over 12 years.  This year there is no inventory for week 51 at the 13 month mark when I finally get a representative on the phone at ~ 10:00 am EST.  I am told not worry that the rest of the inventory will be available at 12 months.

Today - website down yet again and I have to resort to calling in for reservations.  I tell the agent that I need to book 2 Christmas weeks and a New Years week.  Fixed week New Years for 12 months has yet to be released but I can book because I am doing consecutive weeks.  I initially wanted a Sat and Sun check in for Christmas- available- agent goes to book and Sunday is no longer available.  Fine I request that he book 2 Sat Check-ins- done.  Then we move to the New Years check in and he tells me it cannot be booked.  Turns out he used the week 52 to book 51. he then cancels the reservations and then he books week 52 and then tells me there is no inventory for Sat or Friday check-in for Christmas.   I tell him this not possible and to please get a supervisor.  Supervisor comes on and tells me that the impossible has happened the week 52 has two reservations attached a week 51 and 52- not supposed to be possible and that they have no alternative but to cancel both reservations but the system is showing no inventory is available for week 51.  But they have to give me a week 51- they say it not possible and want me to let it go and use the week to book currently available inventory- which I cannot see because I can't log-in.  I tell that this is a situation that they need to resolve because I own the inventory I could not book due to the website being down.  Their agent did not pay attention to the fact that he was booking consecutive reservations for fixed weeks and that only a week 52 can book week 52! What a gong show.  The supervisor tells me that the agent was tying to book weeks as quickly as possible as he is trained and he did his job well and booked the week as quickly as possible but inadvertently used the week 52 to secure one of the Christmas weeks. Unfortunately an error was made but nothing can be done and I need to accept that inventory is gone.

After over an hour of back and forth requesting escalation to a higher level and being told there is no one above a supervisor, I get them to agree to call the resort and try and work to get me the inventory and that I am legally entitled to!  I got a call back 3 hours later telling me that the resort also confirmed that there is no availability and they cannot simply move one of the reservations that is assigned to week 52  which is securing both a week 51 and a week 52 reservation to the other available week 51 that I am holding.  I need to choose which week I want my 52 to be assigned (51 or 52). The additional week 51 needs to be used to book an available week in the calendar as there are no longer any week 51 available.  No one can explain to me why on the back end they cannot move the week 51 check-in to the week 51, but is supposedly impossible.  Similarly it is supposed to be impossible for one week to be assigned two separate reservations in two different weeks.

So at this time I have now spent a month on the phone, chat and website and I still do not have my Christmas/New Years reservations.   If this is not resolved I think I have a very good legal case.  I went onto Marriott.com and all 3 reservations are there, but in the vacation club site I only have 1 reservation.  Anyone have any other suggestions for how I can get this resolved?

Is this potentially issue due to the points reservations being made via bot?  Is it really possible that all week 51 are gone?  I think that this is still a week that is attached to the week 52 inventory- why can this not be just assigned to the remaining week.   Would love it if someone could explain this gong show.


----------



## PamMo

What the hey???? I just got online on the slim chance that this was all a bad dream and something would show up for Christmas next year What I wanted was sitting right there! Don't give up hope, people! This is the screwiest system!


----------



## Jim Mc

The CSRs are always a pleasure to work with and it is hard not to be short with them for the lack of leadership MVC is showing during this period.  I don't understand the lack of ownership the CEO is taking.  He isn't willing to publicly to attach his name directly to this debacle.  Instead he tells the CSRs to say that the IT is aware and has this as their highest priority, yeah sure.


----------



## Jim Mc

Maybe we should all send an invoice for the time we are spending to get reservations?


----------



## Jim Mc

So, for those of us that continually have issues with the web site and have to call the CSRs we basically SOL for the 4 days the office is closed.  Maybe they should have the executives man the phones for that period of time?

For 1 month now I have not been able to my points balance.  I get an error message and when I call the CSRs they have the same issue.  They are told that its effecting a large group of owners and that the IT department is handling it with the highest priority!  1 month and its not fixed!!!

Frustrated that I cant actually tell one of the board members or any one at the executive level, but not sure they actually care anyways!


----------



## Michigan Czar

I logged in a few times last night and today and got lucky. I found week 51 for Dec 23 and grabbed it. Keep trying and hope Tugger’s all get what they wanted.


----------



## m61376

It's crazy- back over the summer we experienced the same issue. I always reserve online and usually have my computer and iPad both open just in case one freezes (trying to book limited inventory 3BR and occasionally the site freezes, prob. because the arrival day is gone). In over a decade of ownership I've never had an issue, but luckily I was extra wary this year because the site was painfully slow. I had hubby call in as well. In the past when I've called in I'm booked by the time an agent is starting to look. Not this year. Site was freezing on both the computer and the iPad and luckily a phone agent was able to secure a Monday check-in, but my desired Sunday was gone. Anyway, called in a few times and was a blessing to switch till Sunday a few hours later. Was still able to see online availability (even though I shouldn't have been) and all arrival days became intermittently available over a 24 hour period.


----------



## Ddaley

Ddaley said:


> Update.  I own 3 weeks at Waiohai 2 weeks that can be booked 1-51 and one that can be booked 1-52, this is because fixed weeks can also be used at any other time during the calendar.  I normally book consecutive Christmas, New Years at the 13 month mark no issues in over 12 years.  This year there is no inventory for week 51 at the 13 month mark when I finally get a representative on the phone at ~ 10:00 am EST.  I am told not worry that the rest of the inventory will be available at 12 months.
> 
> Today - website down yet again and I have to resort to calling in for reservations.  I tell the agent that I need to book 2 Christmas weeks and a New Years week.  Fixed week New Years for 12 months has yet to be released but I can book because I am doing consecutive weeks.  I initially wanted a Sat and Sun check in for Christmas- available- agent goes to book and Sunday is no longer available.  Fine I request that he book 2 Sat Check-ins- done.  Then we move to the New Years check in and he tells me it cannot be booked.  Turns out he used the week 52 to book 51. he then cancels the reservations and then he books week 52 and then tells me there is no inventory for Sat or Friday check-in for Christmas.   I tell him this not possible and to please get a supervisor.  Supervisor comes on and tells me that the impossible has happened the week 52 has two reservations attached a week 51 and 52- not supposed to be possible and that they have no alternative but to cancel both reservations but the system is showing no inventory is available for week 51.  But they have to give me a week 51- they say it not possible and want me to let it go and use the week to book currently available inventory- which I cannot see because I can't log-in.  I tell that this is a situation that they need to resolve because I own the inventory I could not book due to the website being down.  Their agent did not pay attention to the fact that he was booking consecutive reservations for fixed weeks and that only a week 52 can book week 52! What a gong show.  The supervisor tells me that the agent was tying to book weeks as quickly as possible as he is trained and he did his job well and booked the week as quickly as possible but inadvertently used the week 52 to secure one of the Christmas weeks. Unfortunately an error was made but nothing can be done and I need to accept that inventory is gone.
> 
> After over an hour of back and forth requesting escalation to a higher level and being told there is no one above a supervisor, I get them to agree to call the resort and try and work to get me the inventory and that I am legally entitled to!  I got a call back 3 hours later telling me that the resort also confirmed that there is no availability and they cannot simply move one of the reservations that is assigned to week 52  which is securing both a week 51 and a week 52 reservation to the other available week 51 that I am holding.  I need to choose which week I want my 52 to be assigned (51 or 52). The additional week 51 needs to be used to book an available week in the calendar as there are no longer any week 51 available.  No one can explain to me why on the back end they cannot move the week 51 check-in to the week 51, but is supposedly impossible.  Similarly it is supposed to be impossible for one week to be assigned two separate reservations in two different weeks.
> 
> So at this time I have now spent a month on the phone, chat and website and I still do not have my Christmas/New Years reservations.   If this is not resolved I think I have a very good legal case.  I went onto Marriott.com and all 3 reservations are there, but in the vacation club site I only have 1 reservation.  Anyone have any other suggestions for how I can get this resolved?
> 
> Is this potentially issue due to the points reservations being made via bot?  Is it really possible that all week 51 are gone?  I think that this is still a week that is attached to the week 52 inventory- why can this not be just assigned to the remaining week.   Would love it if someone could explain this gong show.


Update agent called to say they would be cancelling the reservations but would continue to work with revenue management to get the week.  Because it was their error they agreed to rent the week.  Turns out it was not needed when they cancelled the reservation the inventory returned. They assured me this would not happened because the reservation was not backed by inventory.    

Interestingly the supervisor speculated that it may have been because of the power of the 52.  She told me that while all reservations may appear equal in the backend they are not and certain weeks have greater power.  Don't understand, just happy and very grateful to get the reservations.

Best of luck!


----------



## jmhpsu93

This morning was looking up early 2024 reservations in Hilton head (Abound points).  I'm Select looking for 12-day booking, so able to see 13 months out.  First try for Monarch stated "outside of booking window" when I clicked through to get the calendar (you couldn't see the calendar at all).  Looked at Surfwatch, no problem saw through end of January more or less.  Went BACK to Monarch and it showed up as expected.  

New day, new weird behavior.  SMH

@Ddaley - glad you got your issue resolved and the weeks you want (and are entitled to) booked.  Tough sledding for sure.


----------



## rickxylon

Here we go again!! Can log in but can't get to my portfolio to check weeks. Chat also not working.


----------



## Jim Mc

When they posted this:

*PARDON OUR DUST
Your Owner website will be offline starting 12:30 a.m. Eastern Time on August 1, 2022, for a scheduled system update. We expect the website to be unavailable for approximately 15 hours.*

They might have meant "Months" not hours as its already over 15 weeks.  Just a thought.

Has anyone actually got a response from them other than "IT is aware and working on it"


----------



## rickxylon

Jim Mc said:


> When they posted this:
> 
> *PARDON OUR DUST
> Your Owner website will be offline starting 12:30 a.m. Eastern Time on August 1, 2022, for a scheduled system update. We expect the website to be unavailable for approximately 15 hours.*
> 
> They might have meant "Months" not hours as its already over 15 weeks.  Just a thought.
> 
> Has anyone actually got a response from them other than "IT is aware and working on it"


That’s the problem. IT is working on it!


----------



## vol_90

New error message....


----------



## rickxylon

Another new error message! Can’t even login!

Something went wrong during login. For assistance, please email owner.services@vacationclub.com or contact Owner Services.


----------

